# Trump is Winning Over Women with Families



## longknife (Sep 10, 2016)

_New poll shows only 36 percent of married women support Clinton_



This should not surprise anyone. They're concerned about the futures of the children and clearly see what the future holds with a continuation of Obama's policies.



_A new CNN poll shows that while Hillary Clinton largely has the support of unmarried women, she is highly unfavorable among married women. Though nearly three-quarters of unmarried women — 73 percent — favor Clinton, only 36 percent of married women share that enthusiasm._



More of the story @ Trump is Winning Over Women with Families


----------



## beagle9 (Sep 10, 2016)

Trump will win the election, and Clinton who thought she was invisible against Barack Obama, will find out once again that she just doesn't have what it takes to be the President. Extreme pandering and lies just don't cut it.  It's over Hillary... Time for you and Bill to retire to a nice retirement home.  The people need new blood in the office, and new blood it will be.


----------



## JoeB131 (Sep 10, 2016)

This CNN Poll is the only good news the Trumpenfuhrer's supporters have gotten in months.  

Wait until someone tells them it oversampled whites without college educations.


----------



## longknife (Sep 10, 2016)

JoeB131 said:


> This CNN Poll is the only good news the Trumpenfuhrer's supporters have gotten in months.
> 
> Wait until someone tells them it oversampled whites without college educations.



Showing your disdain for those who didn't suck up Mommy's and Poppy's $$$$ to go to school instead of working for a living?


----------



## candycorn (Sep 10, 2016)

HRC will win the women's vote across the board.


----------



## beagle9 (Sep 10, 2016)

candycorn said:


> HRC will win the women's vote across the board.


. Are their that many idiotic women in this country ?  Who would have thunk it.


----------



## JoeB131 (Sep 11, 2016)

longknife said:


> Showing your disdain for those who didn't suck up Mommy's and Poppy's $$$$ to go to school instead of working for a living?



Wouldn't know. My parents died when I was in college, and I paid for it using military money... 

But it isn't disdain, it's an observation that when you aren't particularly educated, Trump's simplistic answers actually make sense. and when you oversample these people in a poll, which is what CNN did, you get an outlier result. 

If you went to college, you might have been exposed to concepts like "Statistics". 

Now, do I worry Trump might win?  Yup. We are a dumbed down society that confuses celebrity with merit. 

I like to tell myself that we are too smart of a country to elect a racist buffoon like Trump, but I imagine my German Grandfather saying the same thing about Hitler in 1933. Right before he high-tailed it out of the country when it lost its mind.


----------



## beagle9 (Sep 11, 2016)

JoeB131 said:


> longknife said:
> 
> 
> > Showing your disdain for those who didn't suck up Mommy's and Poppy's $$$$ to go to school instead of working for a living?
> ...


. Wow, your are the result of a college education in America ?  Now that's just sad... You make accusations about Trump being a racist, but have no way to back it up.  We will be waiting.


----------



## bodecea (Sep 11, 2016)

longknife said:


> _New poll shows only 36 percent of married women support Clinton_
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Married women who want their spouses and children going off to "take the oil"....apparently.


----------



## bodecea (Sep 11, 2016)

beagle9 said:


> candycorn said:
> 
> 
> > HRC will win the women's vote across the board.
> ...


Well..the OP alluded to them.


----------



## Correll (Sep 11, 2016)

candycorn said:


> HRC will win the women's vote across the board.




Trump will win the white women.


----------



## Correll (Sep 11, 2016)

JoeB131 said:


> longknife said:
> 
> 
> > Showing your disdain for those who didn't suck up Mommy's and Poppy's $$$$ to go to school instead of working for a living?
> ...





There is nothing simplistic about Trump's polices.

The Non college degree voters are smart enough to realize that Trump's policies would be very good for them.

Your inability to respect people who disagree with you political is a failure of your imagination and empathy.


And, for you.


----------



## Anathema (Sep 11, 2016)

JoeB131 said:


> .....I like to tell myself that we are too smart of a country to elect a racist buffoon like Trump, but I imagine my German Grandfather saying the same thing about Hitler in 1933. Right before he high-tailed it out of the country when it lost its mind.



I like to tell myself there are enough Real Americans left to ensure that no Socialist, anti-American, OR woman could ever get elected POTUS. Never mind someone who checks all three of those boxes. I highly doubt my great-grandparents would have come to THIS country in 1900 compared to the one they did come to.


----------



## Old Rocks (Sep 11, 2016)

beagle9 said:


> JoeB131 said:
> 
> 
> > longknife said:
> ...


LOL  Yes, Trump is a racist, and we see the posts of his supporters here on this board, and they are extremely racist. As for education, obviously that is something you avoided and are proud of your ignorance.


----------



## Anathema (Sep 11, 2016)

Old Rocks said:


> LOL  Yes, Trump is a racist, and we see the posts of his supporters here on this board, and they are extremely racist. As for education, obviously that is something you avoided and are proud of your ignorance.



Its not racism to protect your people against assault and eradication by another people.

The over-education of Americans in the last 50 years is one of the greatest tragedies in American history.


----------



## JoeB131 (Sep 11, 2016)

beagle9 said:


> Wow, your are the result of a college education in America ? Now that's just sad... You make accusations about Trump being a racist, but have no way to back it up. We will be waiting.



IF you can't see how Trump's statements are clearly racist, that's kind of on you, not me.


----------



## JoeB131 (Sep 11, 2016)

Anathema said:


> Its,not racism to protect your people against assault and eradication by another people.



You know, I live right next to a Mexican family, and they haven't tried to eradicate me at all in the 12 years I've lived next door to them.  It seems like they must have missed the memo.  



Anathema said:


> The over-education of Americans in the last 50 years is one of the greatest tragedies in American history.



Well, I'm sure that missed you pretty thoroughly...


----------



## Old Rocks (Sep 11, 2016)

Well, obviously that is something that you never suffered from. Overeducation? is that why 5.8 million technical jobs in this nation are going begging? As someone that obtained a technical education while working, and, over the years since, have taken enough college to be within a year of a science degree, there is no such thing as over-education. By the way, I am probably as old as you are, and still working in a job that is demanding both in physical effort and mental abilities. Instead of bitching about everyone else, I am doing. And enjoying the hell out of life.


----------



## JoeB131 (Sep 11, 2016)

Correll said:


> There is nothing simplistic about Trump's polices.



Um, yeah, they kind of are.  Also impractical, but I was good at simplistic.  

Now, if you are a dumb, inbred, bible thumping redneck who keeps voting for tax cuts for the rich and wonder why you are still living in a trailer park, something like 'Let dun build us a wall to keep them beaners and wetbacks out!" might make sense. 

Of course, if you have a college education, you know building a 2000 mile wall is impractical because of things like "engineering" and such.  



Correll said:


> The Non college degree voters are smart enough to realize that Trump's policies would be very good for them.



Not really.  You see, you dumb, inbred bible thumping rednecks don't want the jobs the illegals are doing.  You also fail to realize most of those jobs are being done by machines now, not people.


----------



## beagle9 (Sep 11, 2016)

JoeB131 said:


> Anathema said:
> 
> 
> > Its,not racism to protect your people against assault and eradication by another people.
> ...


. Kidding me right ? You use a simplistic analogy that because you have a neighbor who hasn't showed you that they might be racist against you, and so you want us to believe that the example given is somehow akin to an entire movement where individuals and their rehtoric suggest that they might have an agenda to not stop at just wanting equality in America, but instead it wants freedom from America while living in it because they hate it ???  Wow... The ones spoken of are not represented by all that are among their population, but the movement is large enough to take notice of.  You see, you think just because you might be educated at a certain level, that you can pedal bull crap onto people without their challenging you on it, but people aren't as dumb as you might think.  Grow up.


----------



## beagle9 (Sep 11, 2016)

JoeB131 said:


> Correll said:
> 
> 
> > There is nothing simplistic about Trump's polices.
> ...


. What you want is a bunch of spoiled rotten humans occupying this place, otherwise the kind that would catch a cold if some sneezes from 50' away, and looks like a frail and pale no protein eating rabbit food eating junky,  who is confused, still living in mom & dad's basement, and are the anti-anything that moves type of individuals who stay angry at the world, and don't really know why... They are the type who will be weak, deviant types by conditioning, and for whom couldn't or wouldn't work in a pie tasting job..They wouldn't get a job that might get their hands dirty, much less want to do a job they look down on Mexicans for doing. 

Once another nation gets through out digital, technical, defence screen, and if ever they get boots on the ground here, then we will find out just how weak we are here.  Part of our security in wars and times past was our character, GRIT, and endurance be it physically and mentally.  The job sector was part of the equation when it came to creating a strong inward well rounded American, but we have destroyed so much that we are made weak by it all now.  Like I said, you best hope another country don't get boots on this ground, because it might not be much of a fight for them to finish us.  You probably know this, and that is why you encourage us to keep moving towards this, because it might just fit with your agenda as well someday.


----------



## Indeependent (Sep 11, 2016)

JoeB131 said:


> This CNN Poll is the only good news the Trumpenfuhrer's supporters have gotten in months.
> 
> Wait until someone tells them it oversampled whites without college educations.


As opposed to all the Blacks living in slums with Doctorates who are voting for Hillary?
Embarrassed yet?
Of course not.


----------



## JoeB131 (Sep 11, 2016)

beagle9 said:


> Kidding me right ? You use a simplistic analogy that because you have a neighbor who hasn't showed you that they might be racist against you, and so you want us to believe that the example given is somehow akin to an entire movement where individuals and their rehtoric suggest that they might have an agenda to not stop at just wanting equality in America, but instead it wants freedom from America while living in it because they hate it ???



Well, no, you see, most Mulsim and Hispanic immigrants don't hate America and don't try to eradicate anyone. 

Unlike a lot of our right wingers, who can't stop talking about all the liberals they want to murder.  

Trump is a racist.  So are a lot of his supporters.  Hopefully, we are a better country than that.


----------



## JoeB131 (Sep 11, 2016)

beagle9 said:


> What you want is a bunch of spoiled rotten humans occupying this place, otherwise the kind that would catch a cold if some sneezes from 50' away, and looks like a frail and pale no protein eating rabbit food eating junky, who is confused, still living in mom & dad's basement, and are the anti-anything that moves type of individuals who stay angry at the world, and don't really know why... They are the type who will be weak, deviant types by conditioning, and for whom couldn't or wouldn't work in a pie tasting job..They wouldn't get a job that might get their hands dirty, much less want to do a job they look down on Mexicans for doing.



Uh, guy, nobody wants to do these menial jobs and you know it.  so you are kind of babbling here and not making a point.  

Nobody wants a job cleaning toilets or picking lettuce for minimum wage. If you are doing that job, it's because you really don't have the skills to do anything else. 



beagle9 said:


> Once another nation gets through out digital, technical, defence screen, and if ever they get boots on the ground here, then we will find out just how weak we are here. Part of our security in wars and times past was our character, GRIT, and endurance be it physically and mentally.



Yawn, guy.. thing is, America has fought all of its wars by getting someone else to do most of the fighting... so babbling about how we are in danger and stuff, ain't buying it.


----------



## Anathema (Sep 11, 2016)

JoeB131 said:


> You know, I live right next to a Mexican family, and they haven't tried to eradicate me at all in the 12 years I've lived next door to them.  It seems like they must have missed the memo.



Let's see....

Ever hear them speaking Spanish outside?
Ever see them have a pizza delivered?
So they celebrate the ethical of July?

If you answer "No" to any of these, then they have been trying get to eradicate you.



JoeB131 said:


> Well, I'm sure that missed you pretty thoroughly...



I was an average to above average student in high school. I knew what I needed to graduate and by the beginning of my Senior year I only needed two elective English classes and an elective gym class to graduate. That meant I had a very light and pleasant Senior year, including a Personal Study in CAD (Computer Aided Drafting). .

From there I went off to an accredited technical college and got an Associates Degree in CAD; entering the workforce with only $2000 in college debt (none for my parents either).

I've worked in that field for 21 years now, between 3 employers and now make a yearly base salary more thsn double the total cost of my college education.

I'd say I did alright without getting over educated .


----------



## JoeB131 (Sep 11, 2016)

Indeependent said:


> As opposed to all the Blacks living in slums with Doctorates who are voting for Hillary?
> Embarrassed yet?
> Of course not.



I think you miss the point.  Yes, it is embarrassing a certain demographic is supporting an Orange Nazi with a bad hairpiece. 

But they are only a certain percentage of the population, which this CNN Poll oversampled.


----------



## JoeB131 (Sep 11, 2016)

Anathema said:


> Let's see....
> 
> Ever hear them speaking Spanish outside?
> When's the last time they had a pizza delivered?
> ...



Okay, let's look at your list. 

Mostly they speak English.  The Husband's English isn't that great.  The kids speak perfect English and the wife speaks pretty good English.  

Pizza? Are you fucking retarded?  YOu do realize that Pizza isn't "American" food, it's Italian food,right?  

NOt sure where you went witht he "ethical of July".  Do you mean the Fourth of July? 

Nope, none of those things 'eradicate' anyone.



Anathema said:


> I'd say I did alright without getting over educated .



NO, you are still an ignorant angry racist who blames minorities when the rich fuck you in the ass....


----------



## Indeependent (Sep 11, 2016)

JoeB131 said:


> Indeependent said:
> 
> 
> > As opposed to all the Blacks living in slums with Doctorates who are voting for Hillary?
> ...


We'll see..I'm not sweating.


----------



## Indeependent (Sep 11, 2016)

JoeB131 said:


> Anathema said:
> 
> 
> > Let's see....
> ...


If you want to KNOW how CNN feels about Trump, open their App.
They DESPISE him and would NOT oversample.


----------



## Anathema (Sep 11, 2016)

JoeB131 said:


> Nope, none of those things 'eradicate' anyone.



All of those things are major parts of AMERICAN Culture. If they have failed to embrace AMERICAN Culture, then there ARE working to eradicate my (and I assume your) culture/race.



JoeB131 said:


> No, you are still an ignorant angry racist who blames minorities when the rich fuck you in the ass....



I don't blame minorities for anything they're not guilty of. I have no problem getting "fucked in the ass" by the rich, as you refer to it.


----------



## beagle9 (Sep 11, 2016)

Indeependent said:


> JoeB131 said:
> 
> 
> > This CNN Poll is the only good news the Trumpenfuhrer's supporters have gotten in months.
> ...


. Their are many people out there (black & white), who are voting for Hillary because they figure she will get them up and out of a bad situation regardless of whether they might deserve the help or not.  Clintons pandering gives hope to all the takers (not those who are not the types about to be talked about in this post), but rather she gives hope to the ones who will use her to get out of a spot if only for a moment or two when it happens. These are the ones trying to get through the cracks when they weren't engaged in the proper things that would help them get out of their created bad situation on their own to begin with, and better yet to get out in the right way (by earning it), and of course keeping ones nose clean. PS. How does one have a doctorate by the way, and are living in a bad situation ?  Hmmm, bad economy maybe ?  Is that Trump's fault ?  Trump's says he will fix that.


----------



## JoeB131 (Sep 11, 2016)

Indeependent said:


> We'll see..I'm not sweating.



Well, no, i figure after Trump loses, you'll be back on here saying he wasn't a "Real Conservative" and that's why he lost. 



Indeependent said:


> If you want to KNOW how CNN feels about Trump, open their App.
> They DESPISE him and would NOT oversample.



Except they don't do their own polling, and organization called ORC does. 



Anathema said:


> All of those things are major parts of AMERICAN Culture. If they have failed to embrace AMERICAN Culture, then there ARE working to eradicate my (and I assume your) culture/race.



Pizza is not part of American culture. And if you took a time machine back to 1900 and said that Americans would all be eating this Italian delicacy, the WASP culture of that time would have screamed about how this was a Papist Italian Plot to destroy America.  

Get it?  A Hundred years ago, it was the Catholics and Italians and IRish who were going to "eradicate" America.  Today it's the Muslims and the Mexicans.   Same tired song by the bigots, different lyrics.


----------



## JoeB131 (Sep 11, 2016)

beagle9 said:


> . Their are many people out there (black & white), who are voting for Hillary because they figure she will get them up and out of a bad situation regardless of whether they might deserve the help or not. Clintons pandering gives hope to all the takers (not those who are not the types about to be talked about in this post), but rather she gives hope to the ones who will use her to get out of a spot if only for a moment or two when it happens. These are the ones trying to get through the cracks when they weren't engaged in the proper things that would help them get out of their created bad situation on their own to begin with, and better yet to get out in the right way (by earning it), and of course keeping ones nose clean. PS. How does one have a doctorate by the way, and are living in a bad situation ? Hmmm, bad economy maybe ? Is that Trump's fault ? Trump's says he will fix that.




Okay, guy, so if the people supporting Trump are the Makers and the people supporting Hillary are the "Takers", can you please explain why it is that the majority of people claiming the Earned Income Tax Credit are in the RED STATES?


----------



## Indeependent (Sep 11, 2016)

JoeB131 said:


> Indeependent said:
> 
> 
> > We'll see..I'm not sweating.
> ...


I'm voting for Trump because he ISN'T a Conservative.
The LAST thing I want in the Oval Office is a Conservative.


----------



## Anathema (Sep 11, 2016)

JoeB131 said:


> ]Pizza is not part of American culture.......
> 
> .....Get it?  A Hundred years ago, it was the Catholics and Italians and IRish who were going to "eradicate" America.  Today it's the Muslims and the Mexicans.   Same tired song by the bigots, different lyrics.



No, you stupid ass, pizza has become part of American culture. The Italians, Irish, Catholics and many others came here and added their parts of their culture to America while integrating themselves into American Culture. 

Currently we have Islamic tsunami, Latinos, Mexicans and others who are coming here and demanding that America allow them to avoid any level of integration; instead demanding we cater to their third world culture and society. That's a totally opposite dynamic to the prior cultures.


----------



## Old Rocks (Sep 11, 2016)

JoeB131 said:


> Indeependent said:
> 
> 
> > We'll see..I'm not sweating.
> ...


I guess my wife would have the right to say that if Anathema is not eating buffalo, salmon, and venison, he is working to eradicate 'American' culture.
LOL  Well, it is very humorous to hear people trying to excuse their bigotry as Anathema does.

Also funny to hear him refer to himself as an old man. If he took CAD right out of high school, he is a kid.


----------



## Old Rocks (Sep 11, 2016)

Anathema said:


> JoeB131 said:
> 
> 
> > ]Pizza is not part of American culture.......
> ...


Again, fucking bullshit, and you know it. I know many people of latino ancestory who are very well integrated into American culture. Simply more excuses for your bigotry. And when they were publishing the names of our dead servicemen in Iraq, the latino names were there in far greater numbers than their percentage of population.


----------



## longknife (Sep 11, 2016)

Oh how quickly the Libtards can destroy a thread.


----------



## Old Rocks (Sep 11, 2016)

Well now, we shall see how the women voted after 8Nov16. Bet this thread will go down with the Romney landslide threads.


----------



## Anathema (Sep 11, 2016)

Old Rocks said:


> Again, fucking bullshit, and you know it. I know many people of latino ancestory who are very well integrated into American culture. Simply more excuses for your bigotry. And when they were publishing the names of our dead servicemen in Iraq, the latino names were there in far greater numbers than their percentage of population.



I know far fewer who have integrated themselves into the nation and become self sufficient. I tend to prefer soldiers who.KILL rather than getting themselves killed.


----------



## beagle9 (Sep 11, 2016)

JoeB131 said:


> beagle9 said:
> 
> 
> > . Their are many people out there (black & white), who are voting for Hillary because they figure she will get them up and out of a bad situation regardless of whether they might deserve the help or not. Clintons pandering gives hope to all the takers (not those who are not the types about to be talked about in this post), but rather she gives hope to the ones who will use her to get out of a spot if only for a moment or two when it happens. These are the ones trying to get through the cracks when they weren't engaged in the proper things that would help them get out of their created bad situation on their own to begin with, and better yet to get out in the right way (by earning it), and of course keeping ones nose clean. PS. How does one have a doctorate by the way, and are living in a bad situation ? Hmmm, bad economy maybe ? Is that Trump's fault ? Trump's says he will fix that.
> ...


. You read what you want, and hear what you want, and then you pounce I notice...  LOL.... Did you not read the part where I said (except this is not aimed at the people who don't fit the taker description), and that means everybody that don't identify themselves as the takers regardless of who is running.  Now do you think a taker/free loader will vote for Trump ?  Not happening, so who is left ? Either the takers vote for Hillary or they won't vote at all is my guess.  Trump has the takers about to jump off a bridge, and Hillary is trying to talk them back off the ledge, but the crazy thing is that Trump wants them to go from takers to makers, creators, workers, and partakers, but the Dems have lied in order to give them hope in remaining as takers, because it wasn't their fault they remain as takers you see.  It was that mean ole rich man's fault.


----------



## Unkotare (Sep 11, 2016)

Married women with children tend to vote Republican in general.


----------



## Unkotare (Sep 11, 2016)

candycorn said:


> HRC will win the women's vote across the board.



She's got the 'elderly women who pass out from altitude sickness trying to step off a sidewalk' vote all wrapped up. The 'pantsuit-punishing, drunk early in the day lesbian' vote is also a lock. She's making inroads with the 'multiple strokes per day' voting block too.


----------



## jillian (Sep 11, 2016)

beagle9 said:


> candycorn said:
> 
> 
> > HRC will win the women's vote across the board.
> ...



Says the idiot voting for the orange bigoted misigynist fascist. 

Dude your guy only wins uneducated white males. You should probably more accurately access why that would be. 

Hint: it isn't because everyone else is less intelligent than you are.


----------



## Old Rocks (Sep 11, 2016)

Anathema said:


> Old Rocks said:
> 
> 
> > Again, fucking bullshit, and you know it. I know many people of latino ancestory who are very well integrated into American culture. Simply more excuses for your bigotry. And when they were publishing the names of our dead servicemen in Iraq, the latino names were there in far greater numbers than their percentage of population.
> ...


Then you don't know very many.

As for your second statement, you are a complete asshole. Did your ever serve? If so, does your dd214 say Honorable? Mine does. And I know that you do whatever you have to do to follow all lawful orders. And that includes, unfortunately, sometimes dying. That you disparage those that have given their lives for this nation brands you as one disgusting individual.


----------



## rdean (Sep 11, 2016)

beagle9 said:


> Trump will win the election, and Clinton who thought she was invisible against Barack Obama, will find out once again that she just doesn't have what it takes to be the President. Extreme pandering and lies just don't cut it.  It's over Hillary... Time for you and Bill to retire to a nice retirement home.  The people need new blood in the office, and new blood it will be.


I'm curious.  What is it you think Trump will do for the country?


----------



## Anathema (Sep 11, 2016)

Old Rocks said:


> Then you don't know very many.



I know too many, I clouding my wife's family. 



Old Rocks said:


> As for your second statement, you are a complete asshole. Did your ever serve? If so, does your dd214 say Honorable? Mine does. And I know that you do whatever you have to do to follow all lawful orders. And that includes, unfortunately, sometimes dying. That you disparage those that have given their lives for this nation brands you as one disgusting individual.



No, I did not. At the time I graduated high school, the POTUS was a man I couldn't serve under. When I went to try and enlist after 9/11 I was rejected from any combat MOS for medical reasons.

On the other hand, my family has a military history here in the US that goes back to the French & Indian War.


----------



## JoeB131 (Sep 11, 2016)

Anathema said:


> No, you stupid ass, pizza has become part of American culture. The Italians, Irish, Catholics and many others came here and added their parts of their culture to America while integrating themselves into American Culture.



If they kept their food and their religion, then they really didn't  "integrate". 



Anathema said:


> Currently we have Islamic tsunami, Latinos, Mexicans and others who are coming here and demanding that America allow them to avoid any level of integration; instead demanding we cater to their third world culture and society. That's a totally opposite dynamic to the prior cultures.



and the Germans, the Irish and the Italians do the same thing.  It's why we have St. Paddy's day and Columbus day parades...  but you have a Cinco de Mayo parade, and you boys lose your shit.


----------



## JoeB131 (Sep 11, 2016)

beagle9 said:


> You read what you want, and hear what you want, and then you pounce I notice... LOL.... Did you not read the part ....



Guy, you avoided my point.  If your side are the makers and our side are the takers, then why is there so much welfare in your side of the country, even with all the tax breaks and right to work bullshit you all got going on in your states?  

People are voting against your side because all we get when you guys get into office are wars and recessions... YOu gave us our last four recessions and our last three wars... Enough is enough.


----------



## beagle9 (Sep 11, 2016)

jillian said:


> beagle9 said:
> 
> 
> > candycorn said:
> ...


. Nothing but insults, but you are the smart one eh ?


----------



## beagle9 (Sep 11, 2016)

JoeB131 said:


> beagle9 said:
> 
> 
> > You read what you want, and hear what you want, and then you pounce I notice... LOL.... Did you not read the part ....
> ...


. Talking to you is a chore I must say, because you keep making crap up.  I never said that our side is the makers and your side is the takers..  I said Trump wants to take any takers, and give them a better opportunity to become a maker, creator, or partaker in a better economy, and that means any takers/dependents whether they are black, white, male, female, or what ever.


----------



## beagle9 (Sep 11, 2016)

JoeB131 said:


> beagle9 said:
> 
> 
> > You read what you want, and hear what you want, and then you pounce I notice... LOL.... Did you not read the part ....
> ...


. Better get your head out of the sand, because allowing people like Bill Clinton to be in charge of this nation, and what the Democrats have done over the years is exactly what led to most of the troubles this nation, communities and business sectors have experienced over the years.  The conservatives are tired of trying to clean it up afterwards, and then getting blamed for it as soon as they take the reigns for a few.


----------



## candycorn (Sep 12, 2016)

beagle9 said:


> JoeB131 said:
> 
> 
> > beagle9 said:
> ...


 
8 years of peace and prosperity as I (and every one else) recalls.


----------



## jillian (Sep 12, 2016)

beagle9 said:


> jillian said:
> 
> 
> > beagle9 said:
> ...



stating fact is not insult.

the only demographic donald wins is uneducated white males. that is fact. it is not an insult.  that you and your ilk constantly prove it is simply to be expected.

but please write more things about "libs" and women and hillary clinton and  minorities and gays and then whine about how you're being "insulted". trumpsters are as think-skinned as their orange leader.


----------



## jillian (Sep 12, 2016)

beagle9 said:


> JoeB131 said:
> 
> 
> > beagle9 said:
> ...



bill clinton left office with a surplus. we were at peace and what troubled the nation was your people (like newtie) going after him for things they were doing themselves (note newtie running off with his assistant calista and serving divorce papers on his wife while she was in the hospital after a mastectomy while going after bill for a blue dress).

normal people remember despite rightwingnut lies. again, whiny thin skinned wingers might find that insulting. it is simply fact.


----------



## JoeB131 (Sep 12, 2016)

beagle9 said:


> Talking to you is a chore I must say, because you keep making crap up. I never said that our side is the makers and your side is the takers..* I said Trump wants to take any takers, and give them a better opportunity to become a maker, creator,* or partaker in a better economy, and that means any takers/dependents whether they are black, white, male, female, or what ever.



Yeah, didn't TRump make those kinds of promises to everyone who gave him a shitload of money to attend Trump University on the promise of getting rich quick?


----------



## JoeB131 (Sep 12, 2016)

beagle9 said:


> Better get your head out of the sand, because allowing people like Bill Clinton to be in charge of this nation, and what the Democrats have done over the years is exactly what led to most of the troubles this nation, communities and business sectors have experienced over the years. The conservatives are tired of trying to clean it up afterwards, and then getting blamed for it as soon as they take the reigns for a few.



What I remember when Bill Clinton was in charge was that we were at peace, the economy was booming, I was able to increase my salary by 15% by simply sending out a resume,


----------



## Correll (Sep 12, 2016)

JoeB131 said:


> beagle9 said:
> 
> 
> > Wow, your are the result of a college education in America ? Now that's just sad... You make accusations about Trump being a racist, but have no way to back it up. We will be waiting.
> ...




If you can't make the case for your positions and policies without calling your opponents racists, then you can't make the case for your positions and policies based on their merits.


----------



## Correll (Sep 12, 2016)

JoeB131 said:


> Correll said:
> 
> 
> > There is nothing simplistic about Trump's polices.
> ...




If  you take out all of your bigoted partisan filler, all that you said was we can't build a wall and we can't have manufacturing jobs.


Both are obviously not true.

Walls are literally pre stone age technology. We can build one.

And we already have plenty of manufacturing jobs, I just want to increase it to something like Germany has.

YOu are a bigoted asshole.


----------



## Correll (Sep 12, 2016)

JoeB131 said:


> beagle9 said:
> 
> 
> > Kidding me right ? You use a simplistic analogy that because you have a neighbor who hasn't showed you that they might be racist against you, and so you want us to believe that the example given is somehow akin to an entire movement where individuals and their rehtoric suggest that they might have an agenda to not stop at just wanting equality in America, but instead it wants freedom from America while living in it because they hate it ???
> ...




So you admit that Hispanic and Muslim immigrants contain individuals who want to "eradicate" us. 

Good for you. 


I am against importing people to kill US. 


YOu are for it.


----------



## Correll (Sep 12, 2016)

JoeB131 said:


> beagle9 said:
> 
> 
> > What you want is a bunch of spoiled rotten humans occupying this place, otherwise the kind that would catch a cold if some sneezes from 50' away, and looks like a frail and pale no protein eating rabbit food eating junky, who is confused, still living in mom & dad's basement, and are the anti-anything that moves type of individuals who stay angry at the world, and don't really know why... They are the type who will be weak, deviant types by conditioning, and for whom couldn't or wouldn't work in a pie tasting job..They wouldn't get a job that might get their hands dirty, much less want to do a job they look down on Mexicans for doing.
> ...




Are you really this out of touch with the Working Poor?

My mother AND mother in law were both Nurse's Aids. As they were not in high immigration areas, they were able to make a wage that, combined with another working class wage, was enough to support their families.


If we had NOT spent the last 40 years, importing Third World labor and exporting jobs, entry level jobs would still be able to do that.


If we reverse those policies, they can again.


----------



## Correll (Sep 12, 2016)

Unkotare said:


> Married women with children tend to vote Republican in general.




It could just be reflecting the lower rates of single motherhood in the white community. 


I would like to see these numbers adjusted for race.


----------



## Correll (Sep 12, 2016)

jillian said:


> beagle9 said:
> 
> 
> > candycorn said:
> ...




Because his polices are designed to advance the interests of the Working Class and working class whites have not been targeted with racially themed panic mongering the way working class minorities have.

Hint: It's not because they are less intelligent than you.


----------



## beagle9 (Sep 12, 2016)

candycorn said:


> beagle9 said:
> 
> 
> > JoeB131 said:
> ...


. I see you have decided to turn a blind eye to all the death and mayhem this nation has suffered since corrupt Billy Clinton left office.  Like I said the conservatives end up cleaning up the mess made afterwards.  Then the left sits back making claims that the conservatives get nothing done when take over... It's kind of like the parents coming home, and trying to clean up the house after the wild party.


----------



## JoeB131 (Sep 12, 2016)

Correll said:


> f you can't make the case for your positions and policies without calling your opponents racists, then you can't make the case for your positions and policies based on their merits.



If you keep denying your racism, there's really not much I can do for you. 

The Mexicans are in teh same boat you're in, buddy.  Maybe you should look at who is trying to sink your boat.  



Correll said:


> So you admit that Hispanic and Muslim immigrants contain individuals who want to "eradicate" us.
> 
> Good for you.



Every group has people who use violence.  You are just as dead if you are kiled by the guy looking for his 76 virgins as you are if you are killed by the guy who thinks he's The Joker.  



Correll said:


> If you take out all of your bigoted partisan filler, all that you said was we can't build a wall and we can't have manufacturing jobs.
> 
> Both are obviously not true.
> 
> Walls are literally pre stone age technology. We can build one.



Not one that long, covering that much territory going over rivers and mountains and deserts.. 



Correll said:


> And we already have plenty of manufacturing jobs, I just want to increase it to something like Germany has.



But you see, Cleetus, the reason why the Germans have so many manufacturing jobs is because they have all the other things a social democracy has... strong unions, good wages, national health care... all the thing you dumb, inbred, bible thumping rednecks are against.


----------



## JoeB131 (Sep 12, 2016)

Correll said:


> Are you really this out of touch with the Working Poor?
> 
> My mother AND mother in law were both Nurse's Aids. As they were not in high immigration areas, they were able to make a wage that, combined with another working class wage, was enough to support their families.
> 
> ...



You keep telling these stories without saying where these women worked, or what the areas you are comparing them to.   

That national average for a CNA is 11.00 an hour.  

In Chicago, the average is 10.80 an hour. 

In Los Angeles, it's 11.00

In Atlanta, it's 10.61 an hour...


----------



## JoeB131 (Sep 12, 2016)

beagle9 said:


> see you have decided to turn a blind eye to all the death and mayhem this nation has suffered since corrupt Billy Clinton left office. Like I said the conservatives end up cleaning up the mess made afterwards. Then the left sits back making claims that the conservatives get nothing done when take over... It's kind of like the parents coming home, and trying to clean up the house after the wild party.



Except the house wasn't a mess until Bush got there.  

Bush was the one who decided that we needed to give a huge tax break to rich people, who never delivered the promised jobs.  

He was the one who decided that we needed to spend a trillion dollars overthrowing Saddam.  

Sorry, man, this is all on you guys.  Own up for your mistakes.


----------



## beagle9 (Sep 12, 2016)

JoeB131 said:


> Correll said:
> 
> 
> > f you can't make the case for your positions and policies without calling your opponents racists, then you can't make the case for your positions and policies based on their merits.
> ...


. Are you contradicting yourself when you said  ((("the Mexicans and you are in the same boat together, so maybe you should figure out who is trying to sink your boat"))) ???   Then you tried to say that Buh Buh was trying to sink his own boat because of what he is against.  Well which is it, Buh Buh or the corporate tyrants sinking us all in these metaphorical boats ?  I say Buh Buh is trying to keep his head above water just like most these days are doing, but the boat is being sunk by the system of things, and we all know who is behind it, but can't get together (which is what they want), so we can all do something about it.


----------



## candycorn (Sep 12, 2016)

HRC will win women, going away.


----------



## Indeependent (Sep 12, 2016)

candycorn said:


> HRC will win women, going away.


Yet another fact filled candycorn post.


----------



## candycorn (Sep 12, 2016)

Indeependent said:


> candycorn said:
> 
> 
> > HRC will win women, going away.
> ...



Careful, you have blood coming out of your whatever.


----------



## Indeependent (Sep 12, 2016)

candycorn said:


> Indeependent said:
> 
> 
> > candycorn said:
> ...



Which has what to do with women voting for a woman who defended her rapist husband.


----------



## candycorn (Sep 13, 2016)

Indeependent said:


> candycorn said:
> 
> 
> > Indeependent said:
> ...



Which has everything to do with a candidate that wants to bang his daughter, thinks women who are harassed should quit their job, insinuates that women who question him are on their period, calls women names based on their appearance frequently…

Which is why women will vote for HRC by the battalion come November.


----------



## JoeB131 (Sep 13, 2016)

beagle9 said:


> Are you contradicting yourself when you said ((("the Mexicans and you are in the same boat together, so maybe you should figure out who is trying to sink your boat"))) ??? Then you tried to say that Buh Buh was trying to sink his own boat because of what he is against. Well which is it, Buh Buh or the corporate tyrants sinking us all in these metaphorical boats ? I say Buh Buh is trying to keep his head above water just like most these days are doing, but the boat is being sunk by the system of things, and we all know who is behind it, but can't get together (which is what they want), so we can all do something about it.



Guy, are you some kind of fucking retard? 

Bubba had his head above water. Then he and his redneck pals all voted for Republicans because they talked about how they were going to protect white people from all those darkies who wanted their money.  Then they got rid of the unions and the minimum wage laws and the workers rights and the trade laws that protected working people from being exploited.


----------



## Indeependent (Sep 13, 2016)

candycorn said:


> Indeependent said:
> 
> 
> > candycorn said:
> ...


Links?


----------



## beagle9 (Sep 13, 2016)

candycorn said:


> Indeependent said:
> 
> 
> > candycorn said:
> ...


. Women know that the women Trump has attacked doesn't mean all women, but only those women who brought it on themselves when they themselves attacked others.  Libs love to use blanket labels to try and make it appear as if someone is attacking an entire gender, race or whatever. The tactic is getting old, and no one ain't buying what the libs are selling anymore.


----------



## beagle9 (Sep 13, 2016)

JoeB131 said:


> beagle9 said:
> 
> 
> > Are you contradicting yourself when you said ((("the Mexicans and you are in the same boat together, so maybe you should figure out who is trying to sink your boat"))) ??? Then you tried to say that Buh Buh was trying to sink his own boat because of what he is against. Well which is it, Buh Buh or the corporate tyrants sinking us all in these metaphorical boats ? I say Buh Buh is trying to keep his head above water just like most these days are doing, but the boat is being sunk by the system of things, and we all know who is behind it, but can't get together (which is what they want), so we can all do something about it.
> ...


. The love of Money is the root of all evil, whether your a taker or a theif in which the two are one in the same, the workers get screwed. You resorting to name calling is just another tactic used, but the gig is up on you and others bull crap.


----------



## Correll (Sep 13, 2016)

JoeB131 said:


> Correll said:
> 
> 
> > f you can't make the case for your positions and policies without calling your opponents racists, then you can't make the case for your positions and policies based on their merits.
> ...






1. Fuck you and your accusations of racism. If you can't make the case for your positions and policies without calling your opponents racists, then you can't make the case for your positions and policies based on their merits.

2. Yes. We've covered that before. THat fact that there are dangerous people here already is not reason to import more. IF we were not importing dangerous people those 50 Americans in Orlando would be alive today.

3. As has been repeatedly discussed the Wall will vary along it's length. Obviously the deep desert needs less of a barrier than inside of a city.

4. I have seen lefties claim that Germany's trade advantage was based on social spending. I have never seen this claim supported by anything other than various Logical Fallacies.

5. Fuck your bigoted nonsense you asshole.


----------



## Correll (Sep 13, 2016)

JoeB131 said:


> Correll said:
> 
> 
> > Are you really this out of touch with the Working Poor?
> ...




Rural/Suburban Rust belt. What is your point with that question?

My point stands. Such jobs ARE desired by the Working Class and what you might dismiss as minor increases could make HUGE differences in the quality of life for millions, tens of millions.


----------



## candycorn (Sep 13, 2016)

beagle9 said:


> candycorn said:
> 
> 
> > Indeependent said:
> ...



Carly brought it on herself when he said, “Look at that face…”  

As for blanket labels, when Trump says he wants to prevent all muslims from coming in and kick all illegals out….those are textbook examples of blanket statements.   And you’re right, it’s old, it’s played and it’s getting you guys nowhere.


----------



## Old Rocks (Sep 13, 2016)

This is a strange election. We have people that directly quote what one candidate said, no editing, and in context, and the supporters of that candidate say, " Oh, you are twisting his words", then edit his whole spiel by saying "this is what he really meant". Really indicates that both the candidate and his supporter are quite stupid.


----------



## beagle9 (Sep 13, 2016)

candycorn said:


> beagle9 said:
> 
> 
> > candycorn said:
> ...


. He might have been referring to what he might have thought was the read of her face, you know "just look at her face", it tells alot about what she thinks or is thinking because it has a stone cold calculating expression on it.  Now personally I liked Carly, and Trump might have read her expression wrong imho, but that's water under the bridge now.


----------



## beagle9 (Sep 13, 2016)

Old Rocks said:


> This is a strange election. We have people that directly quote what one candidate said, no editing, and in context, and the supporters of that candidate say, " Oh, you are twisting his words", then edit his whole spiel by saying "this is what he really meant". Really indicates that both the candidate and his supporter are quite stupid.


. And you can't see these things going on from both sides ?  What does that make you ? Selective in your stupidity ?  LOL


----------



## candycorn (Sep 13, 2016)

beagle9 said:


> candycorn said:
> 
> 
> > beagle9 said:
> ...



Or he might have been calling her ugly…true?


----------



## beagle9 (Sep 13, 2016)

candycorn said:


> beagle9 said:
> 
> 
> > candycorn said:
> ...


. Well anyone can live in the negative all the time, and when one does this sort of thing, then that's all they see is the negative side of things.  Think positive candy, and maybe you won't be as upset in life about this stuff.


----------



## JoeB131 (Sep 14, 2016)

Correll said:


> 1. Fuck you and your accusations of racism. If you can't make the case for your positions and policies without calling your opponents racists, then you can't make the case for your positions and policies based on their merits.



Guy, you've said over and over again how much you hate Mexicans and Muslims and how they are making your life so unhappy. I'm sorry you can't see that is, as Paul Ryan has said, the classic definition of a racist. 



Correll said:


> 2. Yes. We've covered that before. THat fact that there are dangerous people here already is not reason to import more. IF we were not importing dangerous people those 50 Americans in Orlando would be alive today.



Uh, guy, the fellow in Orlando was born here. We didn't have to import him. So was the fellow at Ft. Hood and the Fellow at San Bernadino. 



Correll said:


> 3. As has been repeatedly discussed the Wall will vary along it's length. Obviously the deep desert needs less of a barrier than inside of a city.



Then they will all just cross in the desert where the barrier is less. They do that now. 



Correll said:


> 4. I have seen lefties claim that Germany's trade advantage was based on social spending. I have never seen this claim supported by anything other than various Logical Fallacies.



That's because you are stupid.  

Let's take a really good example. Health care.  Since the Germans have universal health care, they spend about half of what we do on it. That means that a lot of money is not added to the cost of every product they produce. Because they have worker's councils that have say in how companies are run, you don't have the big divide between management and working people. That's why Germany kicks everyone's ass.  

Meanwhile, their immigration policies are pretty liberal compared to ours. But that's because they made the mistake of electing a Nazi and they are still making up for it 70 years later.


----------



## Correll (Sep 14, 2016)

JoeB131 said:


> Correll said:
> 
> 
> > 1. Fuck you and your accusations of racism. If you can't make the case for your positions and policies without calling your opponents racists, then you can't make the case for your positions and policies based on their merits.
> ...




1. I challenge you to quote me saying I hate Mexicans or Muslims. This is a rhetorical challenge, because I know that you can't and I know that you are too dishonest to admit that.

Also, 




2. We imported his parents, and we should not have. A lot of dead Americans would be alive today, if Trumps policies were in effect back then.

3. And the increased border patrols will catch them. Or the increased ICE forces will find them in the US. Or they will find that there are no jobs for them because of increased enforcement. Or they will find that there are no places that rent to them. Or maybe they will be some of the much smaller number of illegals that manage to eke out a living. 

4. Interesting theories. Supported by nothing. Except your asshole arrogance. 

5. And ask the women of Cologne how that liberal immigration policy is working out for them.


----------



## JoeB131 (Sep 14, 2016)

Correll said:


> 1. I challenge you to quote me saying I hate Mexicans or Muslims. This is a rhetorical challenge, because I know that you can't and I know that you are too dishonest to admit that.



Guy, the problem isn't that you haven't expressed you hate clearly for all to see... the problem is you don't see anything wrong with it. 



Correll said:


> 2. We imported his parents, and we should not have. A lot of dead Americans would be alive today, if Trumps policies were in effect back then.



Why shouldn't we have?  You see, back when he came here in 1986, Ronnie Reagan was calling Muslims in Afghanistan "Freedom Fighters" and gave them shitloads of our hard earned tax dollars to kill Russians.  



Correll said:


> 3. And the increased border patrols will catch them. Or the increased ICE forces will find them in the US. Or they will find that there are no jobs for them because of increased enforcement. Or they will find that there are no places that rent to them. Or maybe they will be some of the much smaller number of illegals that manage to eke out a living.



Yeah, none of that stuff will happen. I mean, you might want to live in a Nazi Police State, but I really don't.  

Especially not over a non-problem. 



Correll said:


> 4. Interesting theories. Supported by nothing. Except your asshole arrogance.



And common sense. and Logic. And thousands of studies... but you didn't learn about no studies in Home SKule or Talking Snake  U, Cleetus.


----------



## beagle9 (Sep 14, 2016)

JoeB131 said:


> Correll said:
> 
> 
> > 1. I challenge you to quote me saying I hate Mexicans or Muslims. This is a rhetorical challenge, because I know that you can't and I know that you are too dishonest to admit that.
> ...


Mixing oranges and apples again eh ?


----------



## candycorn (Sep 14, 2016)

Meanwhile, the GOP war on women continues unabated.  20 states have passed anti-abortion laws to hiner women from making reporductive choices.  All have GOP governors.

That is why it's going to be so satisfying to have HRC appoint so many center-left jurists to preserve Roe.


----------



## beagle9 (Sep 15, 2016)

candycorn said:


> Meanwhile, the GOP war on women continues unabated.  20 states have passed anti-abortion laws to hiner women from making reporductive choices.  All have GOP governors.
> 
> That is why it's going to be so satisfying to have HRC appoint so many center-left jurists to preserve Roe.


Reproductive choices eh ? Why not call it what it is MURDER YOUR BABY ??


----------



## Correll (Sep 15, 2016)

JoeB131 said:


> Correll said:
> 
> 
> > 1. I challenge you to quote me saying I hate Mexicans or Muslims. This is a rhetorical challenge, because I know that you can't and I know that you are too dishonest to admit that.
> ...




1. As I predicted, you were unable to support your accusation of racism. Yet you will continue to make such accusations. THat fits the definition of a troll. YOu are an asshole.

2. The fact that Reagan supported them in killing Soviets, in no way challenges the fact that if we had NOT imported them, that many dead Americans would be alive today. You seem determined to NOT consider the saving of American lives as a valid consideration in policy.

That is insane or evil.

Perhaps both.


3. What I described was a serous program of law enforcement. Only a complete asshole would falsely claim that was Nazi like. YOu are that asshole.


4. You claim thousands of studies but provide no links. Just like all the other lefties who have made your claim.

5. Trotting out your bigotry undermines your position. That you think it supports it, just shows that you are stupid as well as hateful.


----------



## Correll (Sep 15, 2016)

candycorn said:


> Meanwhile, the GOP war on women continues unabated.  20 states have passed anti-abortion laws to hiner women from making reporductive choices.  All have GOP governors.
> 
> That is why it's going to be so satisfying to have HRC appoint so many center-left jurists to preserve Roe.




And once again, the close minded leftist can ONLY judge people based on the assumption that their beliefs are the only possible beliefs.


You have no ability to understand that other people have different moral frameworks.


----------



## candycorn (Sep 15, 2016)

beagle9 said:


> candycorn said:
> 
> 
> > Meanwhile, the GOP war on women continues unabated.  20 states have passed anti-abortion laws to hiner women from making reporductive choices.  All have GOP governors.
> ...



Your opinion is meaningless.


----------



## Unkotare (Sep 15, 2016)

Correll said:


> candycorn said:
> 
> 
> > Meanwhile, the GOP war on women continues unabated.  20 states have passed anti-abortion laws to hiner women from making reporductive choices.  All have GOP governors.
> ...














"Different?" The leftist bobble-heads have been instructed that there is no such thing as morality.


----------



## beagle9 (Sep 15, 2016)

candycorn said:


> beagle9 said:
> 
> 
> > candycorn said:
> ...


. Wow, I'm hurt..


----------



## Correll (Sep 15, 2016)

candycorn said:


> beagle9 said:
> 
> 
> > candycorn said:
> ...




So much for diversity, or multiculturalism.


----------



## beagle9 (Sep 15, 2016)

Correll said:


> candycorn said:
> 
> 
> > beagle9 said:
> ...


. Now see I understood this... You said "So much for diversity, or multiculturalism".  Now a leftist would have gotten hung up on the word "Such", and the whole world would have come to an end. LOL.


----------



## Correll (Sep 15, 2016)

beagle9 said:


> Correll said:
> 
> 
> > candycorn said:
> ...




God, yes. THey will use anything to avoid real debate. Give them a typo, and they are as happy as a Pig in Shit.


If not, they will just play stupid. Or lie.


----------



## candycorn (Sep 15, 2016)

beagle9 said:


> candycorn said:
> 
> 
> > beagle9 said:
> ...


 
I imagine you are.  We're a nation of laws.  I know you guys hate that....but even women have rights nowadays.


----------



## Correll (Sep 15, 2016)

candycorn said:


> beagle9 said:
> 
> 
> > candycorn said:
> ...




Again, the complete inability to even understand that there ARE other points of view or cultures, let alone have the slightest shred of respect for them.


----------



## beagle9 (Sep 15, 2016)

candycorn said:


> beagle9 said:
> 
> 
> > candycorn said:
> ...


. Laws to allow women to Willy Nilly kill their babies aren't worth respecting at all, but of course the left who can't control themselves in life, need all the protection's it can get on such matters in life.


----------



## JoeB131 (Sep 16, 2016)

Correll said:


> 1. As I predicted, you were unable to support your accusation of racism. Yet you will continue to make such accusations. THat fits the definition of a troll. YOu are an asshole.



Guy. You're a racist. Deal with it.  Did some Mexican steal your girlfriend once? 



Correll said:


> 2. The fact that Reagan supported them in killing Soviets, in no way challenges the fact that if we had NOT imported them, that many dead Americans would be alive today. You seem determined to NOT consider the saving of American lives as a valid consideration in policy.
> 
> That is insane or evil.
> 
> Perhaps both.



You see, the thing is, I can't really justify treating people badly based on what your grandchildren or children might do because they can't deal with being gay. 

As long as your side supports insane gun laws, that lets crazy people buy guys, how long their families have been in this country is sort of besides the point. 



Correll said:


> 3. What I described was a serous program of law enforcement. Only a complete asshole would falsely claim that was Nazi like. YOu are that asshole.



What you describe is a massive expansion of state power even the Nazis wouldn't have dreamed of. 



Correll said:


> 4. You claim thousands of studies but provide no links. Just like all the other lefties who have made your claim.



Even if I posted links, you wouldn't read them or understand them.  They haven't written a study in "Inbred Redneck".  

But here you go.. let me know if you need any help with the big words you didn't learn in Home Skule, Cleetus. 

America's Biggest Competitive Disadvantage: Its Health Care Mess | Huffington Post




Correll said:


> 5. Trotting out your bigotry undermines your position. That you think it supports it, just shows that you are stupid as well as hateful.



Guy, it's kind of hard to not look down on you when you keep making the same mistakes and never learning from them. 

Hello... our last four recessions have been under Republicans who've played on your racism and bigotry to get votes. And you never seem to learn, Cleetus.  Because they told you that Mexican is the one making you unhappy and you've bought it.


----------



## JoeB131 (Sep 16, 2016)

Correll said:


> Again, the complete inability to even understand that there ARE other points of view or cultures, let alone have the slightest shred of respect for them.



Why should we?  The South would be a miserable third world country if it won the civil war.


----------



## Correll (Sep 16, 2016)

JoeB131 said:


> Correll said:
> 
> 
> > 1. As I predicted, you were unable to support your accusation of racism. Yet you will continue to make such accusations. THat fits the definition of a troll. YOu are an asshole.
> ...





1. I have repeatedly challenged you to support that accusation, and you have repeatedly been a little bitch about it. By which I mean you refuse to support your vile accusation, but you continue to make it. You are an asshole.


2. Not inviting someone into your home is not "treating them badly".  You have never invited me into your home, and I don't consider the bad treatment from you. It is our Right to consider our interests when crafting immigration policy.

3. Securing the border, verifying the right to work before hiring, deporting illegals, is hardly "nazi". Try to be less of a lying panic monger.

4. Wow. A link. Huffington post, but still a Llink. I will give that it's own post to celebrate your attempt to actually make an argument for a change.

5. Partisan blather and the Race Card. Standard swill.


----------



## Correll (Sep 16, 2016)

JoeB131 said:


> ...
> Even if I posted links, you wouldn't read them or understand them.  They haven't written a study in "Inbred Redneck".
> 
> But here you go.. let me know if you need any help with the big words you didn't learn in Home Skule, Cleetus.
> ...





"1. The U.S. spent 16.2% of its GDP on health care plus up to 3% more on litigation concerning medical bills while other countries spend 10% and nothing on litigation because bills are paid by everyone. This is America’s number one competitive disadvantage going forward."



This cost is spread though out the entire economy. It is unclear how much of this ends up as part of the price of an exported product and there is no evidence presented in the article that it is the cause of our massive trade deficits.



"2. People with serious illnesses are uninsurable and are stuck in jobs they cannot leave or remain unemployed because they are unemployable."


That sucks for them, but does not contribute to our trade issues.



"3. Tens of millions of uninsured people in the U.S. end up with health problems that become a drain on the society and economy in the long run."


A completely unsupported statement. And you were presenting this as the REASON for our trade deficit. NOthing is presented here to connect this unsupported claim to our Trade issues.


"4. Doctor, nursing, hospital and drug costs are out of control in the U.S. because of the profit motive, compared to countries where universal health care provides the basic underpinning."


On the other hand that profit motive drives innovation. New techniques are constantly being researched in the pursuit of better survival rates and thus money.

Global Biomedical Industry:  Preserving U.S. Leadership - Executive Summary and Research Findings


"During the 1970s, the four largest European countries were responsible for 55 percent of NCEs produced by major nations, while the U.S. held a 31 percent share. But over the decade from 2001 to 2010, the U.S. share jumped to 57 percent"

NCE= new chemical entities.


There is also a chart showing how the US spends more on R&D.


"5. Detroit’s three automobile companies have gone bust in large measure due to “legacy” or gold-plated health care promises at America’s excessive prices that made that were unaffordable. This is not unique to the auto sector and has driven many jobs offshore in manufacturing."


Incompetent shortsighted corporate leadership combined with incompetent short sighted union leadership. 

And the workers pay the price.


Certainly a problem that needs addressed.

Your implied conclusion that nationalization is the only answer is not supported.


----------



## Correll (Sep 16, 2016)

JoeB131 said:


> Correll said:
> 
> 
> > Again, the complete inability to even understand that there ARE other points of view or cultures, let alone have the slightest shred of respect for them.
> ...




In the case of the discussion your excerpted that post from, because the lib in question was being an ass by judging other people based on multiple assumptions, ie that her beliefs are the only possible beliefs, and that the other person shared her beliefs.


It led her to be a smug self assured jerk.

I can see how YOU would not consider that a reason.


----------



## JoeB131 (Sep 16, 2016)

Correll said:


> This cost is spread though out the entire economy. It is unclear how much of this ends up as part of the price of an exported product and there is no evidence presented in the article that it is the cause of our massive trade deficits.



Ah, you see, exactly my point.  Like most racists, you are immune to evidence that contradicts your world view. When GM spends more on health care than steel, how does this NOT have an effect when it goes up against a Volkswagen?  



Correll said:


> That sucks for them, but does not contribute to our trade issues.



how can it NOT? Besides the fact it requires higher taxes to cover them, there's all the lost productivity involved.  

Man, do you work this hard remaining a stupid, inbred redneck.  



Correll said:


> On the other hand that profit motive drives innovation. New techniques are constantly being researched in the pursuit of better survival rates and thus money.



Guy, when you can't get access to the technology, how good the technology is meaningless. 

This week, I pinched a nerve in my neck.  The worthless sack of shit doctor my HMO sent me to is makingsure all his test labs are getting their share...  but it's going to be two weeks before they even do anything about it.  

Of course, we have an awful system, but the Nazi with the Bad Hairpiece tells you them Untermensch are causing all your unhappiness, you believe it...


----------



## JoeB131 (Sep 16, 2016)

Correll said:


> 2. Not inviting someone into your home is not "treating them badly". You have never invited me into your home, and I don't consider the bad treatment from you. It is our Right to consider our interests when crafting immigration policy.



Okay... Except at the time they invited Mateen's father to live here, we all thought Afghans were "Freedom Fighters' (Ronnie Ray-gun said so!) and not at all our enemy!  

again, I'd be more worried about theguy who goes nuts whose family has been here a lot longer... like Lanza or Holmes or Roof or Mercer.....  

But you hear it's an A-rab doing the mass shooting, and you shit your pants.


----------



## Correll (Sep 16, 2016)

JoeB131 said:


> Correll said:
> 
> 
> > This cost is spread though out the entire economy. It is unclear how much of this ends up as part of the price of an exported product and there is no evidence presented in the article that it is the cause of our massive trade deficits.
> ...




1. A-n-n-n-d, still no actual evidence that your theory is true. Just your unsupported opinion.


2. Because the problems of people that don't work for the manufacturers do not contribute to the cost of the products.

2b Insults are not supporting arguments or data. FYI.

3. Most people CAN access the technology, and it DOES do good. YOur dismissal of the evidence I presented showing more R&d and more innovation  from this nation does not make it not true.

3b Also, by developing the technology at our expense, we are in effect supporting the Medical Establishments of other nations that benefit from our work without having to do it.

4. Your Godwin in noted. This is for you.


----------



## Correll (Sep 16, 2016)

JoeB131 said:


> Correll said:
> 
> 
> > 2. Not inviting someone into your home is not "treating them badly". You have never invited me into your home, and I don't consider the bad treatment from you. It is our Right to consider our interests when crafting immigration policy.
> ...




1. Nothing you said, challenged my point that NOT inviting someone in to your home is NOT "treating them badly". Thus my point about that stands.

   Not importing them into our nation would NOT have been treating them badly.

2. The fact that we have home grown violence in no way means that we should NOT take steps to avoid importing more violence and danger.

If we had had Trump's policies in effect in the 80s and 90s those 50 Americans in Orlando would all still be alive today.

If we continue to import large numbers of muslims we are CHOOSING TO HAVE AMERICANS KILLED.


----------



## JoeB131 (Sep 16, 2016)

Correll said:


> 1. A-n-n-n-d, still no actual evidence that your theory is true. Just your unsupported opinion.
> 
> 
> 2. Because the problems of people that don't work for the manufacturers do not contribute to the cost of the products.



Uh, they kind of do, BillyBob Bubba.  You see, the middleman who done has to get expensive health coverage also adds to the cost.  So does the done-der marginally employed person who buys the Japanese car because it's cheaper...  



Correll said:


> 3. Most people CAN access the technology, and it DOES do good. YOur dismissal of the evidence I presented showing more R&d and more innovation from this nation does not make it not true.



Again, you've never had to fight with an insurance company to get treatment


----------



## Correll (Sep 17, 2016)

JoeB131 said:


> Correll said:
> 
> 
> > 1. A-n-n-n-d, still no actual evidence that your theory is true. Just your unsupported opinion.
> ...




1. YOur unsupported theory has been noted. All you need to do now is support it.

2. Sure, I have. And despite that issue, most people get access and it improves care given.


----------



## frigidweirdo (Sep 17, 2016)

longknife said:


> _New poll shows only 36 percent of married women support Clinton_
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Yeah, if they want their kids to go into cheap menial labor, Trump's their man.


----------



## Correll (Sep 17, 2016)

frigidweirdo said:


> longknife said:
> 
> 
> > _New poll shows only 36 percent of married women support Clinton_
> ...



Manufacturing jobs are not cheap menial labor.


Menial labor, in a labor short economy, is not that cheap.


----------



## Meathead (Sep 17, 2016)

frigidweirdo said:


> longknife said:
> 
> 
> > _New poll shows only 36 percent of married women support Clinton_
> ...


Could be, still, it's better than those mom's whose proudest day is when their teenagers get knocked up and qualify for additional welfare. That's a core group of Hillary supporters, no doubt.


----------



## JoeB131 (Sep 17, 2016)

Correll said:


> 1. YOur unsupported theory has been noted. All you need to do now is support it.



I already have, Cleetus. I'm sorry you were too stupid to understand it.


----------



## Correll (Sep 17, 2016)

JoeB131 said:


> Correll said:
> 
> 
> > 1. YOur unsupported theory has been noted. All you need to do now is support it.
> ...





Posting an article that does not offer sources for their conclusions is not supporting a theory.

Your bigotry does not support your argument, it merely reveals you to be an ass.


----------



## JoeB131 (Sep 17, 2016)

Correll said:


> Manufacturing jobs are not cheap menial labor.
> 
> 
> Menial labor, in a labor short economy, is not that cheap.



YOu obviously haven't worked in Manufacturing, or you wouldn't say anything that incredibly stupid.


----------



## JoeB131 (Sep 17, 2016)

Correll said:


> Posting an article that does not offer sources for their conclusions is not supporting a theory.
> 
> Your bigotry does not support your argument, it merely reveals you to be an ass.



Dun, der, Cleetus, I'm sorry you didn't learn any of them big words in Home Skule or Talking Snake U, but weeee-haaaaa, that doesn't mean the point wasn't made because you don't want to understand it.


----------



## Correll (Sep 17, 2016)

JoeB131 said:


> Correll said:
> 
> 
> > Manufacturing jobs are not cheap menial labor.
> ...




I've worked in cheap menial jobs and known people making a lot more money in manufacturing jobs.

And you're stupid.


----------



## Correll (Sep 17, 2016)

JoeB131 said:


> Correll said:
> 
> 
> > Posting an article that does not offer sources for their conclusions is not supporting a theory.
> ...





Coming up with something that sounds plausible AND is useful for your ideologically, is NOT  evidence or supported.


YOu do not even understand HOW to support a theory.

And yet you are so dim that you feel comfortable insulting MY intelligence.


LOL!


----------



## beagle9 (Sep 17, 2016)

frigidweirdo said:


> longknife said:
> 
> 
> > _New poll shows only 36 percent of married women support Clinton_
> ...


. Would be better than them going to school and beating up the teachers, disrupting the class, attacking bus drivers etc.  Yeah put them to work expelling that wrecklace energy, instead of destroying everything they can because their parents taught them to do just that. Trump is for school choice, and it's high time for it to go into full swing.


----------



## frigidweirdo (Sep 17, 2016)

Correll said:


> frigidweirdo said:
> 
> 
> > longknife said:
> ...



Unless you're manufacturing crap, which seems to be what Trump wants.


----------



## beagle9 (Sep 17, 2016)

frigidweirdo said:


> Correll said:
> 
> 
> > frigidweirdo said:
> ...


. Wants ??? This nation has been engaged in consumerism on steroids for the last 30 years, but Trump is now going to invent that when takes office ? How do you create jobs if no one wants to buy cheap disposable goods ????  Best back off the entitlements in this nation then, because incentivizing a birth rate among super consumers of low grade goods will take jobs, jobs, jobs in order to keep the working class greasing the cogs & bearings in which keeps the engine running.  Now if the conversation turns towards solutions to finding our way back to the light somehow, then that's a conversation worth having. Trump can only work with what he's being given, along with some signature tweaking along the lines, and that's just that until a full plan to slow it all down somehow is pondered greatly.


----------



## Papageorgio (Sep 17, 2016)

Correll said:


> JoeB131 said:
> 
> 
> > Correll said:
> ...



Point 4, is well taken. It's amazing how fast some revert to this childish position.


----------



## frigidweirdo (Sep 17, 2016)

beagle9 said:


> frigidweirdo said:
> 
> 
> > Correll said:
> ...



Thing is, the US is within the world. And people want high tech goods as well as cheap crap. The US could do what Germany and other European countries have done, and specialize in high tech goods with an education system that produces those who work within that system/

Or you could go the route of poor countries who just produce crap and don't have much education.


----------



## JoeB131 (Sep 17, 2016)

Correll said:


> I've worked in cheap menial jobs and known people making a lot more money in manufacturing jobs.
> 
> And you're stupid.



I'm sure you still work menial jobs...  but you keep blaming the darkies for your failings.


----------



## JoeB131 (Sep 17, 2016)

Papageorgio said:


> Point 4, is well taken. It's amazing how fast some revert to this childish position.



It's amazing how much you let your misogyny blind you to... but not surprising.


----------



## Papageorgio (Sep 17, 2016)

JoeB131 said:


> Papageorgio said:
> 
> 
> > Point 4, is well taken. It's amazing how fast some revert to this childish position.
> ...



More lies and distortions. You constantly hammer the opposition that they are Hitler and racist. You have no proof, you have nothing. You are a bitter old asshole.


----------



## JoeB131 (Sep 17, 2016)

Papageorgio said:


> More lies and distortions. You constantly hammer the opposition that they are Hitler and racist. You have no proof, you have nothing. You are a bitter old asshole.



191 Things Donald Trump Has Said and Done That Make Him Unfit to Be President

Said a U.S.-born judge couldn't be impartial because of his “Mexican heritage”  

Fraternizes with avowed white supremacists on Twitter

Retweeted bogus crime statistics that wildly inflated the rate at which blacks kill whites


Didn’t immediately disavow an endorsement from KKK leader David Duke

Kept a collection of Adolf Hitler’s collected speeches in a cabinet by his bed

Quoted in a 1991 book as telling a colleague that “laziness is a trait in blacks”

Took out advertisements alleging that the “Mohawk Indian record of criminal activity is well documented” to fight competition for his casino business


----------



## Papageorgio (Sep 17, 2016)

JoeB131 said:


> Papageorgio said:
> 
> 
> > More lies and distortions. You constantly hammer the opposition that they are Hitler and racist. You have no proof, you have nothing. You are a bitter old asshole.
> ...



Slate?  Lol, figures asshole love that propaganda. Trump has done a lot for the black community and it was until he ran for President that liberals said anything. So stuff it down your two faced throat. 

Trump and Clinton are the worst two candidates ever. The two parties are absolutely corrupt to let either of these two to get this far.


----------



## beagle9 (Sep 17, 2016)

frigidweirdo said:


> beagle9 said:
> 
> 
> > frigidweirdo said:
> ...


. The rich want to produce crap to sell, because they can sell a heck of alot more of it, and the less educated the population is, and with a little bit of money in their pockets to buy that crap, then the better the elites/donors like it. LOL.


----------



## Correll (Sep 17, 2016)

frigidweirdo said:


> Correll said:
> 
> 
> > frigidweirdo said:
> ...



Your words have no visible connection to reality.


----------



## Correll (Sep 17, 2016)

JoeB131 said:


> Correll said:
> 
> 
> > I've worked in cheap menial jobs and known people making a lot more money in manufacturing jobs.
> ...




So, I note you have dropped your claim that manufacturing jobs are cheap menial labor.

Point for me.

Oh, and this is for you.







You fucking asshole.


----------



## JoeB131 (Sep 17, 2016)

Papageorgio said:


> Slate? Lol, figures asshole love that propaganda. Trump has done a lot for the black community and it was until he ran for President that liberals said anything. So stuff it down your two faced throat.
> 
> Trump and Clinton are the worst two candidates ever. The two parties are absolutely corrupt to let either of these two to get this far.



I agree, they are both awful candidates. 

Only one of them is a crazy person who is going to blow up the world. 

But you are right... Trump has done a lot to the Black Community.  Like the time he was fined for discrimination. 

Racist Past?! Trump Was Sued In The ’70s For Not Renting To Blacks


----------



## JoeB131 (Sep 17, 2016)

Correll said:


> So, I note you have dropped your claim that manufacturing jobs are cheap menial labor.
> 
> Point for me.



uh, no, I just don't keep making the same arguments to you, KKKorrell...


----------



## Papageorgio (Sep 17, 2016)

JoeB131 said:


> Papageorgio said:
> 
> 
> > Slate? Lol, figures asshole love that propaganda. Trump has done a lot for the black community and it was until he ran for President that liberals said anything. So stuff it down your two faced throat.
> ...



When Trump considered running as a Democrat in 2000, blacks were in favor of Trump, it all depends on the letter after your name that makes you favorable and unfavorable to Democrats and Republicans. You assholes are all crazy.


----------



## frigidweirdo (Sep 17, 2016)

Correll said:


> frigidweirdo said:
> 
> 
> > Correll said:
> ...



So Trump isn't talking about trying to bring manufacturing jobs back to the USA? He isn't talking about jobs going to China?

Why Donald Trump Is Wrong About Manufacturing Jobs and China - The New Yorker


They produce a lot of things in China, and many of the crap things that are produced are produced in China. But Trump wants those jobs in the USA> 

Not reality?


----------



## JoeB131 (Sep 18, 2016)

Papageorgio said:


> When Trump considered running as a Democrat in 2000, blacks were in favor of Trump, it all depends on the letter after your name that makes you favorable and unfavorable to Democrats and Republicans. You assholes are all crazy.



Uh, the thing is, Trump didn't run as a Democrat in 2000.  He found there was no interest in supporting him.  

This was also before Trump decided to be the Godfather of the Racist Birther Movement. So if there was a black person who considered him in 2000, they were over it by 2012.


----------



## jillian (Sep 18, 2016)

Correll said:


> JoeB131 said:
> 
> 
> > beagle9 said:
> ...



if you're concerned about the working poor, why would you vote for the guy who sends all of his manufacturing contracts out of the country? 

the joke is that you think *he* gives a rat's patoot about working people. given his history of cheating contractors, that's kind of misguided.

what he tells you is that he's for "white males". so you don't care what else he says.


----------



## jillian (Sep 18, 2016)

frigidweirdo said:


> Correll said:
> 
> 
> > frigidweirdo said:
> ...



maybe he should start with his own companies.


----------



## jillian (Sep 18, 2016)

Indeependent said:


> candycorn said:
> 
> 
> > Indeependent said:
> ...



where is that rape conviction?

you need to stop repeating lies, dum dum.

in fact, isn't dumb donald the rapist who has a thing for his own daughter?

now be quiet.


----------



## Correll (Sep 18, 2016)

frigidweirdo said:


> Correll said:
> 
> 
> > frigidweirdo said:
> ...





Manufacturing jobs are not cheap menial labor.

Your words are incoherent.

I get the feel that you are disagreeing with me, but I cannot tell on what grounds.


Deport the illegals, increasing jobs and wages and working conditions for the Working Class and Middle Class Americans.


Bring back manufacturing jobs, increasing jobs and wages and working conditions for Working Class and MIddle Class Americans.


----------



## Correll (Sep 18, 2016)

jillian said:


> frigidweirdo said:
> 
> 
> > Correll said:
> ...




A single businessman can't make the rules, he has to play by them.


A President can.

YOur point is wrong.


----------



## Correll (Sep 18, 2016)

jillian said:


> Correll said:
> 
> 
> > JoeB131 said:
> ...






I will vote for him because his policies are designed to help the "Working Poor", the Work Class and the Middle Class.


I made no comment on his emotional commitment to the issue. That was all you.


I have never heard him say anything about "white males". I certainly did not see anything about that on his publicly posted platform on his web site.


Oh, and before I forget.


----------



## frigidweirdo (Sep 18, 2016)

Correll said:


> frigidweirdo said:
> 
> 
> > Correll said:
> ...



Manufacturing jobs are not cheap in the US, but in other countries they are, hence the reason why they've left the US. Not all manufacturing jobs are cheap jobs. But what are we talking here? We're not talking BMW, Ferrari, we're talking lower paid manufacturing jobs that have gone to China, Vietnam and the like. 
That's what Trump is railing against isn't it? That's what he's demanding that comes back.

Why Most U.S. Manufacturing Jobs Are Gone Forever

_"To the extent Sunbelt states attracted manufacturing in recent decades, they touted their low-wage, low-tax, minimal-regulation business climates to attract clothing, textile and furniture manufacturers, many of which have since moved on to even lower-cost locales in Mexico, Central America, Southeast Asia and China."_

Clothing, textile and furniture manufacturing. Menial? Probably. Low paid, definitely, hence why they were in the southern states in the first place and why they've moved out and gone to cheaper places. These are the jobs Trump wants back.

_"The bounce back has been led by those parts of the semiconductor and computer and electronics industries that are highly automated, capital intensive and depend on skilled, not cheap labor."_

These are the jobs that stay. Jobs that require workers with high levels of skill.

Now, Germany has made sure it has a workforce that has the skills to do the high tech manufacturing jobs. The US hasn't. Sure, some people have these skills, some will be foreigners who got these skills in their home country and moved to the US. 

Trump's not calling for education to be overhauled in order to promote high tech manufacturing. He's calling for the crap jobs to come back, the ones that went to China or Latin America because US workers are TOO EXPENSIVE to hire and compete in the market. 

If you think my words are incoherent, then I guess you have a problem. You could ask me questions about what I have said if you don't understand, I'll be happy to respond. But to tell me it's incoherent is a waste of time.


----------



## Indeependent (Sep 18, 2016)

jillian said:


> Indeependent said:
> 
> 
> > candycorn said:
> ...


Nobody prosecutes a case against the Clintons and lives.


----------



## Papageorgio (Sep 18, 2016)

JoeB131 said:


> Papageorgio said:
> 
> 
> > When Trump considered running as a Democrat in 2000, blacks were in favor of Trump, it all depends on the letter after your name that makes you favorable and unfavorable to Democrats and Republicans. You assholes are all crazy.
> ...



I said when Trump was "considering", comprehend what you read.


----------



## Correll (Sep 18, 2016)

frigidweirdo said:


> Correll said:
> 
> 
> > frigidweirdo said:
> ...





1. Not all the jobs that went overseas were lower level manufacturing jobs.

2. Even lower level jobs are jobs. ANd in a labor short environment can command more than minimum wage wages.

3. The US has a lot of crappy schools. The US also has a lot of very good schools. Our University system is world class. It is absurd to say that the US cannot compete based on the skills and productivity of our workforce.


----------



## Papageorgio (Sep 18, 2016)

Correll said:


> frigidweirdo said:
> 
> 
> > Correll said:
> ...



Wasn't it liberals that were crying and full of doom and gloom when they claimed Republicans were sending jobs overseas.

So apparently Republicans really know what they are doing. Lol!


----------



## Bush92 (Sep 18, 2016)

longknife said:


> _New poll shows only 36 percent of married women support Clinton_
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Working class Americans are lining up behind Trump. Sick of elitist liberal eggheads who's idea of getting their hands dirty is going to Starbucks for a cafe latte.


----------



## Correll (Sep 18, 2016)

Papageorgio said:


> Correll said:
> 
> 
> > frigidweirdo said:
> ...



Some of the dems were.

They were no more in charge of their party than the protectionists in the GOP.

Dukakis was the last dem of any stature that I recall making an issue of it, and he lost badly.

At this time the Free Traders have lost the battle in teh GOP and have won it is the Dem Party.

This is called Change.


You libs are supposed to be so open minded to change and happy to adapt.


----------



## candycorn (Sep 18, 2016)

Indeependent said:


> jillian said:
> 
> 
> > Indeependent said:
> ...



Ken Starr says hi.
So does Newt Gingrich


----------



## JoeB131 (Sep 18, 2016)

Papageorgio said:


> I said when Trump was "considering", comprehend what you read.



so blacks were totally behind him considering running as a Democrat, even though he made no serious effort to do so.... um... right.


----------



## jillian (Sep 18, 2016)

Indeependent said:


> jillian said:
> 
> 
> > Indeependent said:
> ...



funny, linda tripp, lucidanne goldberg and genifer flowers are all alive.

and you wonder why we think you're not just uneducated but are truly and deeply stupid?


----------



## JoeB131 (Sep 18, 2016)

Papageorgio said:


> Wasn't it liberals that were crying and full of doom and gloom when they claimed Republicans were sending jobs overseas.
> 
> So apparently Republicans really know what they are doing. Lol!



If you want to have a discussion about Free Trade, that's fine. 

NaziTrump isn't doing that. He's just blaming the Darkies.


----------



## JoeB131 (Sep 18, 2016)

Bush92 said:


> Working class Americans are lining up behind Trump. Sick of elitist liberal eggheads who's idea of getting their hands dirty is going to Starbucks for a cafe latte.



Uneducated WHITE people are lining up behind Trump.


----------



## Bush92 (Sep 18, 2016)

JoeB131 said:


> Bush92 said:
> 
> 
> > Working class Americans are lining up behind Trump. Sick of elitist liberal eggheads who's idea of getting their hands dirty is going to Starbucks for a cafe latte.
> ...


Ohhhhhhhh those damn hard working blue collar white people. Damn their hard work and patriotism!


----------



## Bush92 (Sep 18, 2016)

Women are wise to phony Hillary.


----------



## Indeependent (Sep 18, 2016)

candycorn said:


> Indeependent said:
> 
> 
> > jillian said:
> ...


2 survivors, over 50 dead...not bad.


----------



## Indeependent (Sep 18, 2016)

jillian said:


> Indeependent said:
> 
> 
> > jillian said:
> ...


Why would Bill kill someone he wants to screw again?


----------



## candycorn (Sep 18, 2016)

Indeependent said:


> candycorn said:
> 
> 
> > Indeependent said:
> ...



50?  Yeah, whatever.  Your immunity from being truthful is still in tact I see.


----------



## Indeependent (Sep 18, 2016)

candycorn said:


> Indeependent said:
> 
> 
> > candycorn said:
> ...


I see your boss restricts you to DailyKOS.


----------



## candycorn (Sep 18, 2016)

Indeependent said:


> candycorn said:
> 
> 
> > Indeependent said:
> ...



Yet you can not find me quoting them once (probably because I have never entered their website into my browser).  Again, you lie.  Over and over and over and over.  It never stops.


----------



## Indeependent (Sep 18, 2016)

candycorn said:


> Indeependent said:
> 
> 
> > candycorn said:
> ...


You never Link ANYTHING, but everything you do post mirrors their sound bites.


----------



## candycorn (Sep 18, 2016)

Indeependent said:


> candycorn said:
> 
> 
> > Indeependent said:
> ...



You’re incredibly stupid.


----------



## candycorn (Sep 18, 2016)

candycorn said:


> Indeependent said:
> 
> 
> > candycorn said:
> ...



Oh wait:

I've Been Too Polite To Trump's Enablers | RedState


----------



## Indeependent (Sep 18, 2016)

candycorn said:


> Indeependent said:
> 
> 
> > candycorn said:
> ...


Ad hominem.
Prove it.


----------



## Indeependent (Sep 18, 2016)

candycorn said:


> candycorn said:
> 
> 
> > Indeependent said:
> ...


OMG!
I've FINALLY goaded CC into providing a LINK!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## candycorn (Sep 18, 2016)

Indeependent said:


> candycorn said:
> 
> 
> > candycorn said:
> ...



Been doing it since I’ve been here…nice to see you’re both obsessed with me and woefully mis-informed at the same time.


----------



## Indeependent (Sep 18, 2016)

candycorn said:


> Indeependent said:
> 
> 
> > candycorn said:
> ...



You lie.

Here's my stand.
By tomorrow midnight you post the multitude of reasons I should vote for Hillary.
No mention of Trump or any other candidate...pure Hillary.
Link here to that thread.
And nothing from her web site as all of her proposals have been tried and failed.

If you don't I'm putting you on Ignore.

And to show my integrity, I will keep our bet that if Hillary wins, I will use a dignified avatar of her.


----------



## Papageorgio (Sep 18, 2016)

JoeB131 said:


> Papageorgio said:
> 
> 
> > I said when Trump was "considering", comprehend what you read.
> ...



Believe what you need to believe don't let facts get in the away.


----------



## Papageorgio (Sep 18, 2016)

JoeB131 said:


> Papageorgio said:
> 
> 
> > Wasn't it liberals that were crying and full of doom and gloom when they claimed Republicans were sending jobs overseas.
> ...



Again, you believe what you need to believe, facts be damned.


----------



## Papageorgio (Sep 18, 2016)

Bush92 said:


> JoeB131 said:
> 
> 
> > Bush92 said:
> ...



Yeah, more proof that the Democrats only like you when they have your vote, if not, they disparage the poor. Right now they love the 1%ers. Notice this election the libs love them. Now, they hate the poor and uneducated. Pretty telling.


----------



## beagle9 (Sep 18, 2016)

Papageorgio said:


> Bush92 said:
> 
> 
> > JoeB131 said:
> ...


. Good point.... They do nothing but use people in which is mosty what politicians do, and the Demon-crats hold the trophy for it I think. They are also held to account by those in which they promise crazy crap to, and all for their votes. Sadly that has been a tragic story for this nation big time.


----------



## JoeB131 (Sep 18, 2016)

Bush92 said:


> Ohhhhhhhh those damn hard working blue collar white people. Damn their hard work and patriotism!


You mean six people standing around watching one guy work while they vote for the people who send their jobs overseas... those people. Those, stupid, stupid people.


----------



## JoeB131 (Sep 18, 2016)

Papageorgio said:


> JoeB131 said:
> 
> 
> > Papageorgio said:
> ...



You haven't presented any facts... 

Okay, this was kind of curious, and even though I don't take you seriously most of the time, I researched this... and came up with this. 

Donald Trump presidential campaign, 2000 - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia

Yup, turns out, Donald Trump never ran for the nomination of the Democratic Party. He ran for the nomination of the Reform Party.  You know, the guys who eventually nominated Pat Buchanan that year... (That would be the same Pat Buchanan who has repeatedly praised Hitler... but never mind.)  

So um, proven wrong again.


----------



## JoeB131 (Sep 18, 2016)

Papageorgio said:


> Yeah, more proof that the Democrats only like you when they have your vote, if not, they disparage the poor. Right now they love the 1%ers. Notice this election the libs love them. Now, they hate the poor and uneducated. Pretty telling.



No, we just hate dumb racists who vote against their own (and our) economic interests.


----------



## Indeependent (Sep 18, 2016)

JoeB131 said:


> Bush92 said:
> 
> 
> > Ohhhhhhhh those damn hard working blue collar white people. Damn their hard work and patriotism!
> ...


Really?
All those people who worked for Citibank, Chase Manhattan, Goldman-Sachs, JP Morgan and tens of thousands of other White Collar professionals whose jobs were off-shored over the last 16 years sat around doing nothing?
If so, why not eliminate the jobs rather than off-shore them?


----------



## Papageorgio (Sep 18, 2016)

JoeB131 said:


> Papageorgio said:
> 
> 
> > Yeah, more proof that the Democrats only like you when they have your vote, if not, they disparage the poor. Right now they love the 1%ers. Notice this election the libs love them. Now, they hate the poor and uneducated. Pretty telling.
> ...



Like Clinton who works for and paid off by Wall St. You are an idiot. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## beagle9 (Sep 18, 2016)

JoeB131 said:


> Papageorgio said:
> 
> 
> > Yeah, more proof that the Democrats only like you when they have your vote, if not, they disparage the poor. Right now they love the 1%ers. Notice this election the libs love them. Now, they hate the poor and uneducated. Pretty telling.
> ...


 A Demon-crat must have thought that poster up, because it is flat out hilarious because it's so wrong, wrong headed, and so ignorant a poster that you can't make this crap up. If you think the cat in that poster gives a crap about what a politician can do for him, then you probably fell and bumped your head, but after what the Demon-crats have done to him and his family or the threats that are coming, then yes he probably will get active to vote Trump this election before it gets any worse.


----------



## beagle9 (Sep 18, 2016)

Papageorgio said:


> JoeB131 said:
> 
> 
> > Papageorgio said:
> ...


. Sounds as if he's working against his best interest, but he's the smart one here eh ? ROTFLMBO.


----------



## JoeB131 (Sep 19, 2016)

Indeependent said:


> Really?
> All those people who worked for Citibank, Chase Manhattan, Goldman-Sachs, JP Morgan and tens of thousands of other White Collar professionals whose jobs were off-shored over the last 16 years sat around doing nothing?
> If so, why not eliminate the jobs rather than off-shore them?



They largely have. Automation has claimed as many jobs as offshoring. 

Maybe you can get your Trumpenfuhrer to ban technology.


----------



## JoeB131 (Sep 19, 2016)

Papageorgio said:


> Like Clinton who works for and paid off by Wall St. You are an idiot.



Funny, I remember when Bill Clinton was in, we had 3% unemployment and if you didn't like your job, you could send out a resume and get a better one pretty easily. 



beagle9 said:


> A Demon-crat must have thought that poster up, because it is flat out hilarious because it's so wrong, wrong headed, and so ignorant a poster that you can't make this crap up. If you think the cat in that poster gives a crap about what a politician can do for him, then you probably fell and bumped your head, but after what the Demon-crats have done to him and his family or the threats that are coming, then yes he probably will get active to vote Trump this election before it gets any worse.



Guy, here's the thing.  The last four recessions have all happened under Republicans... and that's probalby why the guy in the picture- the dumb, inbred redneck clinging to his gun and his bible- is doing so poorly.


----------



## Papageorgio (Sep 19, 2016)

JoeB131 said:


> Papageorgio said:
> 
> 
> > Like Clinton who works for and paid off by Wall St. You are an idiot.
> ...



Unemployment never dropped to 3% under Clinton. Funny you would lie like that.


----------



## JoeB131 (Sep 19, 2016)

Papageorgio said:


> Unemployment never dropped to 3% under Clinton. Funny you would lie like that.



Unemployment rate April 2000-  3.8%.  Read em and weep


http://data.bls.gov/pdq/SurveyOutputServlet


----------



## Indeependent (Sep 19, 2016)

JoeB131 said:


> Indeependent said:
> 
> 
> > Really?
> ...


Automation?
Uh uh; these jobs have been off-shored for cheaper labor, NOT automated.


----------



## Papageorgio (Sep 19, 2016)

JoeB131 said:


> Papageorgio said:
> 
> 
> > Unemployment never dropped to 3% under Clinton. Funny you would lie like that.
> ...



So upper 3 not 3. Got it you stretch numbers. Great for a paper pusher.


----------



## Papageorgio (Sep 19, 2016)

Indeependent said:


> JoeB131 said:
> 
> 
> > Indeependent said:
> ...



Joe was pissed and blamed Bush for moving these jobs offshore. Now he is happy they were moved off shore. Lefties are funny.


----------



## JoeB131 (Sep 19, 2016)

Papageorgio said:


> So upper 3 not 3. Got it you stretch numbers. Great for a paper pusher.



Upper 3- still pretty impressive- compared to how bad you boy Bush fucked things up. 



Indeependent said:


> Automation?
> Uh uh; these jobs have been off-shored for cheaper labor, NOT automated.



Actually, they've done both.  

First IT jobs went offshore, now they're being automated - TechRepublic



Papageorgio said:


> Joe was pissed and blamed Bush for moving these jobs offshore. Now he is happy they were moved off shore. Lefties are funny.



No, dummy, I'm just a realist. I know that when Trumpenfuhrer goes to these business and says,"You have to move your factories back", they are just going to laugh at him. 

Trump's policies won't bring back any jobs, they'll just make products more expensive for the consumer.  

Or to put it in simpler terms... Even if I thought the Autobahn was a good idea, it still doesn't make sense to vote for the Nazi.


----------



## Indeependent (Sep 19, 2016)

JoeB131 said:


> Papageorgio said:
> 
> 
> > So upper 3 not 3. Got it you stretch numbers. Great for a paper pusher.
> ...


If IT jobs are being automated why are MNCs asking for the base number of H1-Bs to jump to at least 160,000 a year from at least 65,000/year?
Your input on this subject is becoming downright boring.


----------



## JoeB131 (Sep 19, 2016)

Indeependent said:


> If IT jobs are being automated why are MNCs asking for the base number of H1-Bs to jump to at least 160,000 a year from at least 65,000/year?
> Your input on this subject is becoming downright boring.



Because Americans are fat, stupid and bad at math... That's why we need more H1B Visas...


----------



## Indeependent (Sep 19, 2016)

JoeB131 said:


> Indeependent said:
> 
> 
> > If IT jobs are being automated why are MNCs asking for the base number of H1-Bs to jump to at least 160,000 a year from at least 65,000/year?
> ...


Leave yourself out of the equation.
We also realize that only Indians are slender, brilliant and masters of math.
Yep, everyone else on earth may as well commit suicide.

Now please explain why we need Indians for automated processes without offering more of the same bullshit.


----------



## JoeB131 (Sep 19, 2016)

Indeependent said:


> Leave yourself out of the equation.
> We also realize that only Indians are slender, brilliant and masters of math.
> Yep, everyone else on earth may as well commit suicide.
> 
> Now please explain why we need Indians for automated processes without offering more of the same bullshit.



Guy, I already answered your question, I'm sorry if you are too stupid to understand it. 

Here's the thing.  I do resumes on the side as a business.  And, yes, all the guys who come to me for IT Resumes are Indians or Pakistanis.. So are most of the people I see in IT Departments.  

Now why more Americans didn't get on that boat when it sailed 20 years ago, is anyone's guess.  But you know what, they didn't.  

If there were shitloads of unemployed Americans who could do these jobs, you might have a point.


----------



## Indeependent (Sep 19, 2016)

JoeB131 said:


> Indeependent said:
> 
> 
> > Leave yourself out of the equation.
> ...


I know some of those Finance guys personally.
They are told by the Directors to hire only Indians.
And it isn't due to quality.
You must be very young in the business.


----------



## Papageorgio (Sep 19, 2016)

JoeB131 said:


> Papageorgio said:
> 
> 
> > So upper 3 not 3. Got it you stretch numbers. Great for a paper pusher.
> ...



I know, you are making excuses for yourself, dip shit.


----------



## bendog (Sep 19, 2016)

longknife said:


> _New poll shows only 36 percent of married women support Clinton_
> 
> 
> 
> ...


no link.


----------



## koshergrl (Sep 19, 2016)

longknife said:


> _New poll shows only 36 percent of married women support Clinton_
> 
> 
> 
> ...



That's funny, the working women I know (I am one) all are very supportive of Trump, and recognize Clinton as the misogynistic hag she is.


----------



## beagle9 (Sep 19, 2016)

JoeB131 said:


> Indeependent said:
> 
> 
> > Really?
> ...


. Nah just get him to help slow down the breeding rabbits regardless of who they are, and the way to do that is by disincentivizing the incentives that are in place now, and for which has caused the out of control problem..Then stem the tide of out of control illegal immigration to this nation, and stop the immigration of people from war zones immediately. These situations cause population explosions here to just go crazy, and then those people have no place to go afterwards except to the brainwash camps/neighborhoods... We must reform entitlements, and if we do these things then everyone of these issues will balance out perfectly soon.  No one is suggesting just drop people like trash, but instead to just slowly back them away from the cliff.


----------



## Indeependent (Sep 19, 2016)

JoeB131 said:


> Indeependent said:
> 
> 
> > Leave yourself out of the equation.
> ...



HEADS UP EVERYBODY WITH A BRAIN:
Mark Zuckerberg, self-hating Jew and Globalist has obviously succeeded in bribing Congress to allow in a flood of Pakistani Business Visas.
We're talking MUSLIMS.
Yep, NOW WE'RE IN DEEP SHIT.


----------



## beagle9 (Sep 19, 2016)

Indeependent said:


> JoeB131 said:
> 
> 
> > Indeependent said:
> ...


. With American blood flowing in the streets, you would think that someone would get a clue, but undoubtedly nothing matters but selfishness and greed over Americans dying right in front of these globalist sell out's.


----------



## Indeependent (Sep 19, 2016)

beagle9 said:


> Indeependent said:
> 
> 
> > JoeB131 said:
> ...


Greed and avarice can blind one's ability to deal with probability.


----------



## JoeB131 (Sep 20, 2016)

Indeependent said:


> I know some of those Finance guys personally.
> They are told by the Directors to hire only Indians.
> And it isn't due to quality.
> You must be very young in the business.



THat's it.  Yup, it's them finance guys discriminating against Cleetus and Billy-Bob who dun know how to fix a computer with a hammer. 



Papageorgio said:


> I know, you are making excuses for yourself, dip shit.



I don't have to "make excuses".  Clinton gave us an awesome economy, and you dumb fucks are still whining about a blow job 20 years later.


----------



## JoeB131 (Sep 20, 2016)

Indeependent said:


> HEADS UP EVERYBODY WITH A BRAIN:
> Mark Zuckerberg, self-hating Jew and Globalist has obviously succeeded in bribing Congress to allow in a flood of Pakistani Business Visas.
> We're talking MUSLIMS.
> Yep, NOW WE'RE IN DEEP SHIT.



Naw, guy, that Muslim is in the same boat you are... the rich like Trump have just misdirected your rage.


----------



## JoeB131 (Sep 20, 2016)

beagle9 said:


> With American blood flowing in the streets, you would think that someone would get a clue, but undoubtedly nothing matters but selfishness and greed over Americans dying right in front of these globalist sell out's.



I agree, with blood flowing in the streets, someone needs to do something about an NRA that wants every crazy person to have a gun..

But you'll whine about a Dumpster fire started by a Muslim and not that thousands of people killed every year by gun violence.


----------



## Papageorgio (Sep 20, 2016)

JoeB131 said:


> Indeependent said:
> 
> 
> > I know some of those Finance guys personally.
> ...



Yep excuses, that's all you got and race baiting.


----------



## beagle9 (Sep 20, 2016)

JoeB131 said:


> beagle9 said:
> 
> 
> > With American blood flowing in the streets, you would think that someone would get a clue, but undoubtedly nothing matters but selfishness and greed over Americans dying right in front of these globalist sell out's.
> ...


. Think about it this way then - The NRA is outstanding and great, and it is an American patriotic organization that protects the rights of citizens to have and to bear arms as it should be . Then comes the left with their highly unstable allies causing all kinds of trouble, where as they try and infringe upon those rights, and then if they were to succeed, then we would have thee most screwed up & unsafe America imaginable.


----------



## JoeB131 (Sep 20, 2016)

Papageorgio said:


> Yep excuses, that's all you got and race baiting.



Yawn, guy, hey did you hear about the guy who was shot by a cop with his hands up today?  

This one they got on video..


----------



## Papageorgio (Sep 20, 2016)

JoeB131 said:


> Papageorgio said:
> 
> 
> > Yep excuses, that's all you got and race baiting.
> ...



Yeah, not sure what that has to do with anything.


----------



## beagle9 (Sep 20, 2016)

JoeB131 said:


> Papageorgio said:
> 
> 
> > Yep excuses, that's all you got and race baiting.
> ...


. How is it that someone can DEMAND charges be brought against the cop for this incident that unfortunately took a person's life, and doing so before the investigation is completed by the state, and if nessesary by the federal justice Dept. if a case is warranted?  So now we have civilians with no investigative training, law enforcement training or schooling running the justice system on emotions ????


----------



## Papageorgio (Sep 20, 2016)

beagle9 said:


> JoeB131 said:
> 
> 
> > Papageorgio said:
> ...



People like Joe get all emotional on issues, rational thinking be damned.


----------



## JoeB131 (Sep 21, 2016)

beagle9 said:


> How is it that someone can DEMAND charges be brought against the cop for this incident that unfortunately took a person's life, and doing so before the investigation is completed by the state, and if nessesary by the federal justice Dept. if a case is warranted? So now we have civilians with no investigative training, law enforcement training or schooling running the justice system on emotions ????



Let's see now. Unarmed black man who asked the police for help and had his hands up is shot dead in the middle of the street with several cameras rolling. 

Nothing to see here!!!!


----------



## JoeB131 (Sep 21, 2016)

Papageorgio said:


> People like Joe get all emotional on issues, rational thinking be damned.



So there's a rational reason to shoot unarmed black guys in the middle of the street?


----------



## Esmeralda (Sep 21, 2016)

candycorn said:


> HRC will win the women's vote across the board.


And the blacks, and the gays, and the Hispanics, and the Asians...


----------



## Esmeralda (Sep 21, 2016)

longknife said:


> JoeB131 said:
> 
> 
> > This CNN Poll is the only good news the Trumpenfuhrer's supporters have gotten in months.
> ...



I put myself through 6 years of university. My parents had no money. i worked my way through university. The fact that you think everyone who goes to university is rich shows what an ignorant, uneducated person you are. Why didn't you work your way through university? Too lazy?


----------



## Papageorgio (Sep 21, 2016)

JoeB131 said:


> Papageorgio said:
> 
> 
> > People like Joe get all emotional on issues, rational thinking be damned.
> ...



I wait until the facts are in, I don't get emotional like you like to do. I also don't skew the facts to fit my agenda like you do.


----------



## JoeB131 (Sep 21, 2016)

Papageorgio said:


> I wait until the facts are in, I don't get emotional like you like to do. I also don't skew the facts to fit my agenda like you do.



right. The facts.  Who you going to believe, me or your lying eyes?


----------



## Papageorgio (Sep 21, 2016)

JoeB131 said:


> Papageorgio said:
> 
> 
> > I wait until the facts are in, I don't get emotional like you like to do. I also don't skew the facts to fit my agenda like you do.
> ...



Why would I believe you? You misstate fact and twist facts all the time. There have been several incidents where I have said law enforcement was in the wrong and then others where I have said that law enforcement was correct. The video I saw showed him next to his car and it appeared to me that he was getting something out of the car from the window. However I only saw it twice and haven't read a thing about the incident. So at this point the officer looks in the wrong, however, I don't know all the facts and am willing to wait. 

So unlike an asshole, I'm not willingly to make a judgement based on who was involved.


----------



## JoeB131 (Sep 21, 2016)

Papageorgio said:


> Why would I believe you? You misstate fact and twist facts all the time. There have been several incidents where I have said law enforcement was in the wrong and then others where I have said that law enforcement was correct. The video I saw showed him next to his car and it appeared to me that he was getting something out of the car from the window. However I only saw it twice and haven't read a thing about the incident. So at this point the officer looks in the wrong, however, I don't know all the facts and am willing to wait.
> 
> So unlike an asshole, I'm not willingly to make a judgement based on who was involved.



Again, Law enforcement has been involved in too many of these incidents to get that kind of "Benefit of the Doubt".  We need to treat police shootings with the same level of scrutiny we treat any other kind of shooting.


----------



## beagle9 (Sep 21, 2016)

JoeB131 said:


> beagle9 said:
> 
> 
> > How is it that someone can DEMAND charges be brought against the cop for this incident that unfortunately took a person's life, and doing so before the investigation is completed by the state, and if nessesary by the federal justice Dept. if a case is warranted? So now we have civilians with no investigative training, law enforcement training or schooling running the justice system on emotions ????
> ...


 Yes you are right, but even so (are you for vigilante justice in the streets now) ? Anyone should be arrested immediately if they are caught engaging in vigilante justice or for the insightment of violence and/or mayhem in the streets after an event takes place.. Calling for calm thus allowing Obama's justice system to work as it should work in such cases is the smartest way forward..


----------



## beagle9 (Sep 21, 2016)

JoeB131 said:


> Papageorgio said:
> 
> 
> > Why would I believe you? You misstate fact and twist facts all the time. There have been several incidents where I have said law enforcement was in the wrong and then others where I have said that law enforcement was correct. The video I saw showed him next to his car and it appeared to me that he was getting something out of the car from the window. However I only saw it twice and haven't read a thing about the incident. So at this point the officer looks in the wrong, however, I don't know all the facts and am willing to wait.
> ...


. Well if their treated like the shootings in Chicago with no end in sight, then you got a long road ahead of you.


----------



## beagle9 (Sep 21, 2016)

JoeB131 said:


> Papageorgio said:
> 
> 
> > People like Joe get all emotional on issues, rational thinking be damned.
> ...


. No the rational is to use the justice system like every other American does, and to allow the wheels of justice to turn.  It could be that these cases are being used as excuses for a wider gripe that needs a platform in order to vent from, and it seems lately that the platforms are being created left and right these days. Never let a crisis go to waste eh ?  I'm for justice big time, and we must trust that it can be done in each case.


----------



## JoeB131 (Sep 21, 2016)

beagle9 said:


> Yes you are right, but even so (are you for vigilante justice in the streets now) ? Anyone should be arrested immediately if they are caught engaging in vigilante justice or for the_* insightment*_ of violence and/or mayhem in the streets after an event takes place.. Calling for calm thus allowing Obama's justice system to work as it should work in such cases is the smartest way forward..



I think the word you are looking for is "incitement".  Since Obama isn't the one who prosecutes rogue cops who shoot innocent black men in the streets, I think these folks have every right to exercise their first amendment right to protest.


----------



## JoeB131 (Sep 21, 2016)

beagle9 said:


> No the rational is to use the justice system like every other American does, and to allow the wheels of justice to turn. It could be that these cases are being used as excuses for a wider gripe that needs a platform in order to vent from, and it seems lately that the platforms are being created left and right these days. Never let a crisis go to waste eh ? I'm for justice big time, and we must trust that it can be done in each case.



Why should anyone trust it? Criminy, man, we've had cases going back to Rodney King of cops brutalizing black people and then getting away with only token punishments. The thing is, now everyone has cameras, so everyone is seeing these things caught on tape.


----------



## JoeB131 (Sep 21, 2016)

beagle9 said:


> Well if their treated like the shootings in Chicago with no end in sight, then you got a long road ahead of you.



Okay, let's look at that. 

When a gangbanger shoots someone in Chicago, they are arrested, tried, convicted and imprisoned.  

If a cop shoots someone in Chicago, they put him on administrative leave, hide the evidence, and cover it up.  And this isn't a partisan thing, most of the people involved in the Laquan McDonald Coverup were Democrats.  We've fired McCarthy and voted Alverez out of office and Rahm can't follow them into unemployment fast enough.


----------



## Papageorgio (Sep 21, 2016)

JoeB131 said:


> Papageorgio said:
> 
> 
> > Why would I believe you? You misstate fact and twist facts all the time. There have been several incidents where I have said law enforcement was in the wrong and then others where I have said that law enforcement was correct. The video I saw showed him next to his car and it appeared to me that he was getting something out of the car from the window. However I only saw it twice and haven't read a thing about the incident. So at this point the officer looks in the wrong, however, I don't know all the facts and am willing to wait.
> ...



Again, they get no benefit of a doubt, I wait until the evidence is in. All shootings need scrutiny, anytime a life is taken, scrutiny is needed. I'm not going to make a judgement based on who was involved.


----------



## JoeB131 (Sep 21, 2016)

Papageorgio said:


> Again, they get no benefit of a doubt, I wait until the evidence is in. All shootings need scrutiny, anytime a life is taken, scrutiny is needed. I'm not going to make a judgement based on who was involved.



Right, guy.  Just totally ignore the evidence of your own eyes... 

Hey, they Tulsa police are already digging up dirt on this guy, trying to confuse the issue.


----------



## Papageorgio (Sep 21, 2016)

JoeB131 said:


> Papageorgio said:
> 
> 
> > Again, they get no benefit of a doubt, I wait until the evidence is in. All shootings need scrutiny, anytime a life is taken, scrutiny is needed. I'm not going to make a judgement based on who was involved.
> ...



I have watched the video once, I'm not ignoring anything. I have no judgement to pass and until I get time took look at it, I have no opinion. You are a true idiot, you want me to have an opinion without even knowing the details. You are a stupid fuck. You have supplied enough evidence to realize that much.


----------



## beagle9 (Sep 21, 2016)

These people/rioters in Charlotte are making some huge mistakes blocking these cars on the highways like their doing right now. It won't be good if this keeps up. Involving the innocence like this is a huge mistake on the rioters part.


----------



## beagle9 (Sep 21, 2016)

Those people should be arrested immediately if their breaking the law. Protesting is one thing, but what is going on there is ridiculous. Where is the patty wagons ?  Leave the good protestors alone, but the ones who are breaking the law need to be locked up tonight.


----------



## JoeB131 (Sep 22, 2016)

Papageorgio said:


> I have watched the video once, I'm not ignoring anything. I have no judgement to pass and until I get time took look at it, I have no opinion. You are a true idiot, you want me to have an opinion without even knowing the details. You are a stupid fuck. You have supplied enough evidence to realize that much.



So I should excuse your fucking ignorance... guy, that would be a full time job. 



beagle9 said:


> These people/rioters in Charlotte are making some huge mistakes blocking these cars on the highways like their doing right now. It won't be good if this keeps up. Involving the* innocence* like this is a huge mistake on the rioters part.



It would be nice if you learned how to communicate in English...


----------



## JoeB131 (Sep 22, 2016)

beagle9 said:


> Those people should be arrested immediately if_* their*_ breaking the law. Protesting is one thing, but what is going on there is ridiculous. Where is the patty wagons ? Leave the good protestors alone, but the ones who are breaking the law need to be locked up tonight.



Okay- 

their- Third person possessive. 
they're - Contraction for THEY ARE!!!


----------



## beagle9 (Sep 22, 2016)

JoeB131 said:


> Papageorgio said:
> 
> 
> > I have watched the video once, I'm not ignoring anything. I have no judgement to pass and until I get time took look at it, I have no opinion. You are a true idiot, you want me to have an opinion without even knowing the details. You are a stupid fuck. You have supplied enough evidence to realize that much.
> ...


. Would be nice if this phone would leave my words alone, but I look and the word is changed by this phone before I catch it.  If have an Android, you will know what I'm talking about.  Not sure how to stop it, but it's ok, because I know your smart enough to comprehend regardless of a few misspelled words.  Now do you have something to add or not ?


----------



## JoeB131 (Sep 22, 2016)

beagle9 said:


> Would be nice if this phone would leave my words alone, but I look and the word is changed by this phone before I catch it. If have an Android, you will know what I'm talking about. Not sure how to stop it, but it's ok, because I know your smart enough to comprehend regardless of a few misspelled words. Now do you have something to add or not ?



I wouldn't try to have a discussion like this on a phone... so I wouldn't know.


----------



## Papageorgio (Sep 22, 2016)

JoeB131 said:


> Papageorgio said:
> 
> 
> > I have watched the video once, I'm not ignoring anything. I have no judgement to pass and until I get time took look at it, I have no opinion. You are a true idiot, you want me to have an opinion without even knowing the details. You are a stupid fuck. You have supplied enough evidence to realize that much.
> ...



Numb nuts, I know you are a stupid ignorant fool, you accused me of taking a side. I simply restated that I hadn't taken a side and wouldn't until I saw all the evidence. Pretty fucking stand to take, except for a retarded asshole like yourself.


----------



## JoeB131 (Sep 22, 2016)

Papageorgio said:


> Numb nuts, I know you are a stupid ignorant fool, you accused me of taking a side. I simply restated that I hadn't taken a side and wouldn't until I saw all the evidence. Pretty fucking stand to take, except for a retarded asshole like yourself.



So essentially, you are going to live in denial as long as you possibly can.  Got it.


----------



## Papageorgio (Sep 23, 2016)

JoeB131 said:


> Papageorgio said:
> 
> 
> > Numb nuts, I know you are a stupid ignorant fool, you accused me of taking a side. I simply restated that I hadn't taken a side and wouldn't until I saw all the evidence. Pretty fucking stand to take, except for a retarded asshole like yourself.
> ...



I didn't say that either. Your conclusions prove to be moronic at best.


----------



## the_human_being (Sep 23, 2016)




----------



## the_human_being (Sep 23, 2016)




----------



## JoeB131 (Sep 23, 2016)

the_human_being said:


> View attachment 90742



The only thing that doesn't go away is a lying woman who can't keep her story straight. 

She filed an affadavit in court saying Clinton never touched her. 
Then she said he did.  But she couldn't remember the date.


----------



## JoeB131 (Sep 23, 2016)

the_human_being said:


> View attachment 90743



Quite right.  We should go back to the good old days when we lynched people without trial.


----------



## beagle9 (Sep 23, 2016)

JoeB131 said:


> the_human_being said:
> 
> 
> > View attachment 90742
> ...


. Ever heard of Stockholm syndrome??


----------



## beagle9 (Sep 23, 2016)

JoeB131 said:


> the_human_being said:
> 
> 
> > View attachment 90743
> ...


  Already there with the blacks wanting to trash the justice system in favor of what your saying..


----------



## JoeB131 (Sep 23, 2016)

beagle9 said:


> Ever heard of Stockholm syndrome??



Meh, doesn't really apply here. Clinton didn't hold her prisoner on a daily basis. They MAYBE had one sexual encounter, although there is a shitload of evidence to contradict that, like she couldn't name the date it happened and continued to attend Clinton events after it supposedly happened. 



beagle9 said:


> Already there with the blacks wanting to trash the justice system in favor of what your saying..



Well, if it doesn't work, who can blame them? 

But in this case, a girl made an accusation, but there were holes in her story, the evidence was lost or questionable, and Hillary pled her client down to a lesser charge, which the prosecutor was happy to take with the shit case he had.


----------



## JimH52 (Sep 26, 2016)

Well, he hasn't called a woman a pig or flat chested in months now.  I wonder how long he can keep his mouth shut?


----------



## JimH52 (Sep 26, 2016)

Hillary will win Florida with the massive Hispanic vote.  Then it will be over for Comrade Trump.


----------



## longknife (May 15, 2019)

*Leftist Nightmare as Women’s Donations to Trump Jump 60%, Now Nearly Half of All Donors* @ Leftist Nightmare as Women’s Donations to Trump Jump 60%, Now Nearly Half of All Donors - Geller Report


----------

